# Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice



## TempestX1 (22. Juni 2013)

*Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Laut einigen Berichten wechseln die Südtiroler Behörden, darunter Arbeitsplätze der Gemeinden und des Gesundheitswesen, innerhalb drei Jahren von Microsoft Office auf LibreOffice. Insgesamt sollen ca. 7000 Behördencomputer mit LibreOffice ausgestattet werden, wodurch die Südtiroler Regierung laut eigenen Berechnungen hierdurch ca. 600.000 Euro an Lizenzkosten sparen wird.
Gleichzeitig soll das Dateiformat ODF als neuer Behörden-Standard eingerichtet werden. ODF ist ein von der "OASIS Open Document Format for Office Applications" eingeführter Dateiformat Standard (vormals von SUN Entwickelt) welcher quelloffen entwickelt wird, so das jede Firma und Programmierer diesen Standard in ihre Text-/Officeprogramm implementieren kann. Der Vorteil sieht die Regierung vorallem durch die nicht so starke Bindung an einen einzigen Anbieter wie dies bei proprietären Programmen und Formaten der Fall ist. 2006 wurde ODF von der ISO verifiziert.

Quellen:
Südtirols Behörden wechseln zu LibreOffice - Pro-Linux
Südtirol migriert auf LibreOffice | heise online

---
LibreOffice 4.0.4
Willkommen » LibreOffice




---
Das LibreOffice Logo steht unter der  Creative Commons      Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Lizenz


----------



## Ratzel101106 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Das haben Sie bei mir auf Arbeit auch eingeführt... um dann festzustellen dass es absoluter Rotz ist und alle Makros nicht mehr funktionieren die wir für bestimmte Dinge geschrieben haben. (unter MS-Office)


----------



## orca113 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Ratzel101106 schrieb:


> Das haben Sie bei mir auf Arbeit auch eingeführt... um dann festzustellen dass es absoluter Rotz ist und alle Makros nicht mehr funktionieren die wir für bestimmte Dinge geschrieben haben. (unter MS-Office)



Etwas ähnliches ist bei uns auch aufgefallen und das erneute anpassen geht einem voll auf den Senkel.


----------



## Trefoil80 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

In China ist übrigens ein Sack Reis umgefallen...

PS.: http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/s...r-linux-rechner-verschleudert_aid_901864.html


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Das ist mir letztens auch wieder untergekommen. Kosteneinsparungen rächen sich spätestens dann, wenn man mit Externen (wobei ich der Externe war) Dateien austauschen muss und diese wie 90% aller anderen auch mit MS Office arbeiten. Ich stellte mir bei diesem Vorfall aber ohnehin wieder einmal die Frage, warum man sich für 1.500 € ein Notebook (den Hersteller nenne ich mal nicht) kaufen kann, dann aber die 50 €-MS-Office-Dreamspark-Version für Studenten nicht mehr leisten kann.

Noch netter wird es, wenn jemand bei einer Präsentation feststellt, dass sein Notebook (auch hier nenne ich den Hersteller mal lieber nicht) gar nicht angeschlossen werden kann, auf ein zufällig vorhandenes Ersatzgerät (mein Notebook) ausweichen muss, dieses natürlich MS Office verwendet und nicht den OpenOffice-Rotz und während der Präsentation der Vortragene merkt, dass alle Formatierungen für'n Popo sind.

Kurzum. Lizenzeinsparungen lassen sich sehr leicht ausrechnen. Der (Arbeits-)Aufwand, der daraus folgt, wird aber gerne übersehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Ist leider oft der Fall das nur kurzsichtig der einmalige Kaufpreis gesehen wird und der Rest wie Umgewöhnung, Anpassungen usw. unter den Teppich gekehrt werden. Diejenigen die damit jeden Tag arbeiten müssen werden da nicht mit einbezogen und müssen versuchen den Karren aus dem Dreck zu ziehen.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



> nicht den OpenOffice-Rotz und während der Präsentation der Vortragene merkt, dass alle Formatierungen für'n Popo sind.


Das Problem ist beim MS zu sehen, die sich nicht an Standards halten, man müsste also eher von MS Office Rotze reden.

Und alles externe/interne mit pdf regelen.


----------



## Multithread (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



freyny80 schrieb:


> In China ist übrigens ein Sack Reis umgefallen...
> 
> PS.: Software-Streit bei der Stadt München: Hat Ude Millionen für Linux-Rechner verschleudert? - Wirtschafts-News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


 Noch näher an M$ kann die studie nicht sein

Ich sehe das anders, gerade das mit der Version, Linux ist auch in 10 Jahren noch auf dem Aktuellen stand, ohne das man das ganze Sys neu installieren muss.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das ist mir letztens auch wieder untergekommen. Kosteneinsparungen rächen sich spätestens dann, wenn man mit Externen (wobei ich der Externe war) Dateien austauschen muss und diese wie 90% aller anderen auch mit MS Office arbeiten. Ich stellte mir bei diesem Vorfall aber ohnehin wieder einmal die Frage, warum man sich für 1.500 € ein Notebook (den Hersteller nenne ich mal nicht) kaufen kann, dann aber die 50 €-MS-Office-Dreamspark-Version für Studenten nicht mehr leisten kann.
> 
> Noch netter wird es, wenn jemand bei einer Präsentation feststellt, dass sein Notebook (auch hier nenne ich den Hersteller mal lieber nicht) gar nicht angeschlossen werden kann, auf ein zufällig vorhandenes Ersatzgerät (mein Notebook) ausweichen muss, dieses natürlich MS Office verwendet und nicht den OpenOffice-Rotz und während der Präsentation der Vortragene merkt, dass alle Formatierungen für'n Popo sind.
> 
> Kurzum. Lizenzeinsparungen lassen sich sehr leicht ausrechnen. Der (Arbeits-)Aufwand, der daraus folgt, wird aber gerne übersehen.


Zum Austausch von unveränderlichen Dateien wie der genannten Präsentation nimmt man ja auch PDF. Da ist es egal, ob es mit LaTex, LibreOffice, OpenOffice, MS Word oder sonst was geschrieben wurde.

Und eine Firma/öffentliche Einrichtung darf leider nicht mit Studenten-Versionen arbeiten.

Wenn man etwa den Heise Artikel liest, steht da auch ausdrücklich dass MS Office nicht komplett abgeschafft wird. 
Excel würde ich da mal als Hauptgrund sehen.


----------



## TempestX1 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



freyny80 schrieb:


> In China ist übrigens ein Sack Reis umgefallen...
> 
> PS.: Software-Streit bei der Stadt München: Hat Ude Millionen für Linux-Rechner verschleudert? - Wirtschafts-News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


 Die "Studie" ist in dem Fall kompletter Bullshit da man davon ausgeht das man Windows XP weiterbenutzt statt auf Linux zu wechseln.
Da Microsoft aber 2014 den XP Support abstellt wäre München gezwungen gewesen auf ein neues Windows aufzurüsten was deutlich mehr kosten würde.


----------



## Trefoil80 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Jo, 30 EUR pro Arbeitsplatz (Windows 7) bei deutlich geringerem Migrationsaufwand...


----------



## turbosnake (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Jo, 30 EUR pro Arbeitsplatz (Windows 7) bei deutlich geringerem Migrationsaufwand...


 Und ein neues MS Office.
Das hätte auch massive Kosten mitgebracht, da es Ribbons nutzt.


----------



## Trefoil80 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Stimmt, das Office natürlich auch noch (Lizenzpreise siehe Volumenlizenzen). An die Ribbons muss man sich nur einmalig gewöhnen, das Rumgefrickel mit zerschossenen Formatierungen (Datenaustausch mit anderen Firmen) bleibt...

Mir geht das Geseier ("M$" ist ja soooo pöse) mächtig auf den Senkel. OpenSource ist halt nicht der Allheilsbringer, siehe Android.
Wenn man sein Gerät nicht gerootet hat, darf man nicht mal bestimmen, welche App Internetzugriff bekommt (Firewall) oder kann große Apps nicht auf die SD-Karte verschieben.
Man soll sich ja auch immer dicke Phones mit viel integriertem Speicher kaufen und keine billigen SDHC-Karten...und die ganzen kostenlosen Apps brauchen ja schließlich
den Internetzugriff, um Werbung und persönliche Daten zu übertragen...


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zum Austausch von unveränderlichen Dateien wie der genannten Präsentation nimmt man ja auch PDF.



Die Dateien sollten ja veränderbar sein. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und eine Firma/öffentliche Einrichtung darf leider nicht mit Studenten-Versionen arbeiten.



Ich beschrieb die Sicht ja auch aus der eines Studenten 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Problem ist beim MS zu sehen, die sich  nicht an Standards halten, man müsste also eher von MS Office Rotze  reden.



Ob sich jemand an einen Standard hält oder nicht (will nicht wissen wie viele Standards es gibt, die lediglich auf dem Papier stehen, aber nie wirklich genutzt werden), wird einem am Ende egal sein, wenn es darauf ankommt ein Format zu unterstützen, dass am weitesten verbreitet ist. Was nutzt der "Standard", wenn ihn kaum jemand benutzt? Hier haben die Anwender im Laufe der Zeit ihren eigenen Standard entwickelt.


----------



## TempestX1 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Außerdem das Microsoft eine Studie in Auftrag gibt die am Ende aufzeigt das Microsoft teurer wäre, würdest du wohl selbst nicht glauben. Da wird getrickst bis am Ende einfach eine kleinere Summe für Microsoft rauskommt.
Glaube keiner Studie die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.


----------



## Multithread (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Jo, 30 EUR pro Arbeitsplatz (Windows 7) bei deutlich geringerem Migrationsaufwand...


als ob, M$ wird schon schauen das die da Win 6.2 Verkaufen können, dann kostet das Upgrade mehr, und du hast nochmals nen Schulungsaufwand von mindestens einem Tag pro Person. Und probleme selber beheben können die armen damen dann auch noch nicht, bei Linux gibt es öfters Anwender welche Probleme auch selber lösen können.
So viele Anwender die das bei Linux können, wirst du bei Windows nicht finden


----------



## Laudian (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Ich sehe sowas positiv. Wenn genug von MS Office weg wechseln, und der Anteil der anderen Office Programme entsprechend steigt, wächst auch der Bedarf nach einem gemeinsamen Standard für ein Dateiformat. MS kann sich einfach nicht erlauben, ODF nicht zu unterstützen, wenn MS Office User einen signifikanten Teil ihrer "Konversation" mit ODF Usern abwickeln müssen.

Ich rege mich auf jeden Fall jedes mal voll auf wenn ich mit jemand anderem zusammen eine Präsentation machen muss, und Folien bei denen falsch formatiert sind und Vice Versa. Als Kompromiss habe ich mir inzwischen Keynote zugelegt, ich brauche ja schließlich nicht gleich das ganze Office, sondern nur etwas das die MS Office Präsentationen öffnen kann.


----------



## ReVan1199 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ich sehe sowas positiv. Wenn genug von MS Office weg wechseln, und der Anteil der anderen Office Programme entsprechend steigt, wächst auch der Bedarf nach einem gemeinsamen Standard für ein Dateiformat. MS kann sich einfach nicht erlauben, ODF nicht zu unterstützen, wenn MS Office User einen signifikanten Teil ihrer "Konversation" mit ODF Usern abwickeln müssen.
> 
> Ich rege mich auf jeden Fall jedes mal voll auf wenn ich mit jemand anderem zusammen eine Präsentation machen muss, und Folien bei denen falsch formatiert sind und Vice Versa. Als Kompromiss habe ich mir inzwischen Keynote zugelegt, ich brauche ja schließlich nicht gleich das ganze Office, sondern nur etwas das die MS Office Präsentationen öffnen kann.


 ODF wird doch schon seit glaube 2007 bei Office unterstützt bzw. als Auswahl angeboten, nur nimmt doch jeder das Office Open XML Format damit man alle Sachen von MS Office nutzen kann.
z.B.: http://blog.technical-life.at/wp-content/watch/Schnappschuss-2012-07-17-08.16.53.png


----------



## Tiz92 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

@TE: Bist du aus Südtirol? Ich nämlich auch. 

@Topic: Ich finde es auch nicht so gut, da fast jeder MS Office nutzt und dann muss man umständlich konvertieren. Naja werden wir ja sehen wie es geht.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> ODF wird doch schon seit glaube 2007 bei Office unterstützt bzw. als Auswahl angeboten, nur nimmt doch jeder das Office Open XML Format damit man alle Sachen von MS Office nutzen kann.


Das wäre ja noch nicht weiter tragisch, aber ein "MS ODF" sieht in Libre Office geöffnet zum Teil schlimmer aus, als wennman dort versucht eine native MS-Datei zu öffnen.


Multithread schrieb:


> Und probleme selber beheben können die armen damen dann auch noch nicht, bei Linux gibt es öfters Anwender welche Probleme auch selber lösen können.
> So viele Anwender die das bei Linux können, wirst du bei Windows nicht finden


Was genau willst du damit sagen?
Wer sich bei Windows nicht selbst helfen kann wird das unter Linux auch nicht plötzlich können.
ich behaupte sogar dass fast alle "Linux Profis" auch Windows deutlich besser konfigurieren können als ein Durchschnittsuser.

Übrigens steht in den Meldungen nicht dass auf Linux umgestiegen wird. Lediglich das Office Paket wird gewechselt.


----------



## Laudian (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Und hat schonmal jemand versucht, eine mit Open Office erstellte und als ODF gespeicherte Präsentation in PowerPoint zu öffnen ? Das sieht wenigstens genauso ulkig aus. Dass der Inhalt der Folie plötzlich nicht mehr auf die Folie passt ist da noch das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Laudian schrieb:


> Und hat schonmal jemand versucht, eine mit Open Office erstellte und als ODF gespeicherte Präsentation in PowerPoint zu öffnen ? Das sieht wenigstens genauso ulkig aus. Dass der Inhalt der Folie plötzlich nicht mehr auf die Folie passt ist da noch das kleinste Problem.



Zumindest eine andere Vortragsgruppe auf meinem Notebook im Rahmen eines Oberseminars.



Spoiler



Sie sind kläglich gescheitert. Aber es war lustig mit anzusehen.


----------



## Multithread (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was genau willst du damit sagen?
> Wer sich bei Windows nicht selbst helfen kann wird das unter Linux auch nicht plötzlich können.
> ich behaupte sogar dass fast alle "Linux Profis" auch Windows deutlich besser konfigurieren können als ein Durchschnittsuser.
> 
> Übrigens steht in den Meldungen nicht dass auf Linux umgestiegen wird. Lediglich das Office Paket wird gewechselt.


 Mein Kommentar war auf das bezogen was freyny80 geschrieben hat bezogen: dass man ein Neues win für 30 Euro/Person bekommt und keinen Migrationsaufwand hat. Was in meinen AUgen so nicht ganz stimmt, M$ weis durchaus wie man Geld verdient.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Ich finds trotz der Arbeit beim Umstellen gut. 

Man kann sein LibreOffice Zeug ja auch im MS Word/Powerpoint/Excel Format öffnen. Dass MS dafür sorgt, dass es kacke aussieht wenn man eine ODF Datei in Office öffnet ist ja klar.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Ich finde dieses Vorhaben gut, der erpresserische Druck, von MS für Office die die Mehrheit stellen, darf nicht länger anwachsen.
Ich glaube es ist nur mehr eine frage der Zeit bis sich Gratis Office Suiten durchsetzen, MS kann nicht ewig Mauern und verhindern das dies geschieht, was sie aber natürlich nicht davon abhält dies in Vollendung zu tun.


----------



## Atma (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Ich nutze privat auch LibreOffice, da ich einfach viel zu selten ein Schreiben verfasse oder an einer Tabelle herumdoktore, als dass sich ein teures MS Office lohnen würde. Bis zur 2010er Version war ich auch völlig von MS Office überzeugt, doch seit der 2013er Version ist es einfach nur zum abgewöhnen ...


----------



## shootme55 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Wenn mir mal ehrlich sind, 95% der Office-Nutzer kennen sich weder mit dem Betriebsystem, noch mit dem Office aus und sind froh wenn sie ihren Text runtertippen können und noch das Dropdown für Schriftgrad und Farbe finden. Dann noch F,K und U und Blocksatz. Fertig ist der Brief. Hier würd der Kostenfaktor für die Eingewöhnungszeit sicher nicht den Anschaffungspreis übersteigen. Vor allem schon deswegen, weil man bei den Versionswecheln von Windows und Office auch eine Eingewöhnungszeit hat. Meine Kollegin könnt jeden Tag heulen weil unser Chef ihr einen neuen Rechner mit Windows 8 gekauft hat. Hier seh ich keinen großen Vorteil für MS, weil ich trau mich wetten an Ubuntu hätt sie sich genauso schnell gewöhnt. Gleiches Gilt für Office. Office 2007 war auch ein harter Kampf. 
Das heist richtig was ersparen könnt man sich durch die Beibehaltung nur bei den wirklichen Könnern, und hier reden wir von ein paar Arbeitsstunden für das Überarbeiten von Formatvorlagen, Makros u.s.w. Ein paar Stunden Arbeit bei ein paar Prozent der Belegschaft. Im Großen und Ganzen trau ich mich wetten dass es sich finanziell rentiert auf alternative Programme zu setzen. Man darf ja nicht vergessen, das nächste Update kommt bestimmt, und hier bin ich wieder gratis unterwegs im Gegensatz zu den MS-Produkten.

Ich selbst verwende beide Systeme, vor allem weil ich zuhaus 4 Rechner hab und zu geizig bin, 4 Office-Lizenzen zu kaufen. 
Abgesehen davon hatte ich auch schon vergleichbare Probleme wenn ich von einer älteren auf eine neuere MS-Office-Version gewechselt bin. Also wo ist da bitte jetzt der große Vorteil, bei MS zu bleiben? Kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit den 20.000 versteckten Funktionen von MS die es bei Libreoffice nicht gibt, und die auch fast keiner nutzt.


----------



## Trefoil80 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Meine Kollegin könnt jeden Tag heulen weil unser Chef ihr einen neuen Rechner mit Windows 8 gekauft hat.



Und warum habt Ihr der Dame noch nicht Classic Shell installiert? Immer dieses Windows 8-Geweine...


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Vermutlich weil viele Systemadmins allergisch darauf reagieren wenn man selber Programme installiert oder sie darum bittet.

Bei mir in der Firma dürfte ich nicht mal Firefox installieren ohne den Sysadmin um Erlaubnis zu fragen.
(Gut das es eine portable Edition gibt)


----------



## Trefoil80 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Reaktion des Admins

Fall 1: Verständlich (selbst installieren)
Fall 2: Schwache Leistung des Admins (Ablehnung auf die Bitte, Tools wie Classic Shell zu installieren)


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Juni 2013)

Warum ist das jetzt wichtig? Also echt ..


----------



## sfc (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Pokerclock. Bei mir im Studium gibt es inzwischen keinen mehr, der nicht MS Office benutzt, weil es da anfangs immer zu Problemen gekommen ist. Wenn man öfters mal in Grupppen arbeitet und einfach nur an anderen Rechner weiterbearbeitet werden soll, führt da leider kein Weg dran vorbei. Selbst die Apple-Jünger haben alle ein MS-Office installiert. Das Problem mit dem unpassenden Anschluss (vornehmlich bei Apple-Nutzern) kenne ich übrigens auch  

Wenn man nur mal daheim Briefchen schreiben will, ist es sicherlich ganz okay, dafür irgendwelche Noname-Software zu benutzen. Mich wundert nur, dass das immer als Allheilmittel glorifiziert wird. Diese Programme haben auch alle ihre Tücken. Wenn ich professionelle Texte schreibe, nutze ich dafür übrigens keines der bekannten Programme, sondern setze auf Papyrus (der Name eines Programms, nicht das Papier). Da ist die Formatierung im Endeffekt egal, da nur der Text interessiert. Für alles andere bin ich jedoch mehr oder weniger auf Microsofts Office angewiesen. Da sehe ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht ein, warum ich da den Rebell raushängen sollte.Würd mir und anderen die Sache nur schwerer machen.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Ratzel101106 schrieb:


> Das haben Sie bei mir auf Arbeit auch eingeführt... um dann festzustellen dass es absoluter Rotz ist und alle Makros nicht mehr funktionieren die wir für bestimmte Dinge geschrieben haben. (unter MS-Office)


Jop, verstehe auch nicht wie man auf open source setzen kann in Unternehmens und Öffentlichkeitsbereichen?! Nicht das die Software an sich schlecht ist, sondern vielmehr fehlt es doch an vernünftigen support, wenn eben mal was sein sollte?! 

p.s.: Hat sich die community nicht aufgespalten? Das war doch früher open office und jetzt libre? Wäre schön diesbezüglich etwas mehr zu erfahren.



			
				ΔΣΛ;5390387 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde dieses Vorhaben gut, der erpresserische Druck, von MS für Office die die Mehrheit stellen, darf nicht länger anwachsen.
> Ich glaube es ist nur mehr eine frage der Zeit bis sich Gratis Office Suiten durchsetzen, MS kann nicht ewig Mauern und verhindern das dies geschieht, was sie aber natürlich nicht davon abhält dies in Vollendung zu tun.


Ähm, bitte wo genau findet dieser erpresserische Druck statt? Kann es nicht einfach sein das die user/ der Markt bestimmen und dadurch eben jene mehrheitliche Verteilung zu Stande kommt? 

MfG


----------



## keinnick (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Reaktion des Admins
> 
> Fall 1: Verständlich (selbst installieren)
> Fall 2: Schwache Leistung des Admins (Ablehnung auf die Bitte, Tools wie Classic Shell zu installieren)


 
Fall 3: Sämtliche Windows-Installationen (je nach Firma vielleichte hunderte) werden automatisiert über einen zentralen Server gepflegt / aktualisiert. Da ist dann in der Regel nichts mit einzelnen "Ausreißern" die sich mal eben Wunschprogramm XY installieren möchten.



DaStash schrieb:


> Jop, verstehe auch nicht wie man auf open source setzen kann in Unternehmens und Öffentlichkeitsbereichen?! Nicht das die Software an sich schlecht ist, sondern vielmehr fehlt es doch an vernünftigen support, wenn eben mal was sein sollte?!


 
Open-Source bedeutet nicht automatisch dass mein keinen Support erhält. Es gibt genug Firmen die sich auf so etwas spezialisiert haben. Sieh Dir z. B. RHEL an. Red Hat bietet eine eigentlich kostenfreie Software (in dem Fall eine Linux-Distribution) zusammen mit Supportverträgen an und so wird dort Geld verdient.

So etwas gibt's auch für Libre Office: 

http://www.linux-magazin.de/NEWS/Novell-kuendigt-kommerziellen-Support-fuer-Libre-Office-an
https://www.suse.com/products/libreoffice/how-to-buy/

Ob sich das Ganze im Vergleich zu MS Office hinterher finanziell überhaupt noch lohnt, wenn man auf Support angewiesen ist und diesen auch bezahlen muss, steht natürlich auf nem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ähm, bitte wo genau findet dieser erpresserische Druck statt? Kann es nicht einfach sein das die user/ der Markt bestimmen und dadurch eben jene mehrheitliche Verteilung zu Stande kommt?


 
Die Monopolstellung ist einfach eine Katastrophe.

Wenn Microsoft mit dem nächsten Office den Preis verdoppelt, was würdest du dann machen?
Zähneknirschend den Mehrpreis zahlen um auf die nächste Erhöhung zu warten, oder dich einmal umgewöhnen und dann in Zukunft nichts mehr zahlen?

Als bequemer Mensch würd ich vermutlich auch einfach den Mehrpreis zahlen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Jop, verstehe auch nicht wie man auf open source setzen kann in Unternehmens und Öffentlichkeitsbereichen?! Nicht das die Software an sich schlecht ist, sondern vielmehr fehlt es doch an vernünftigen support, wenn eben mal was sein sollte?!


Es gibt eine ganze Reihe Firmen die hinter solchen Projekte steht und bei denen kann man auch Support einkaufen.
Bei den Volumenlizenzen von MS ist übrigens auch kein Support dabei, also wenn man welchen will muss man in beiden Fällen zahlen.


DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.: Hat sich die community nicht aufgespalten? Das war doch früher open office und jetzt libre? Wäre schön diesbezüglich etwas mehr zu erfahren.


Ursprünglich war Sun das Unternehmen was OO finanziert hat. Nach der Übernahme durch Oracle gab es Streit mit den Entwicklern und alle die nicht bei Oracle angestellt sind machen jetzt mit LibreOffice weiter. Also im Endeffekt ist quasi das Gesamte OO Team zu LO gegangen und OO stirbt langsam.


----------



## Trefoil80 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



keinnick schrieb:


> Fall 3: Sämtliche Windows-Installationen (je nach Firma vielleichte hunderte) werden automatisiert über einen zentralen Server gepflegt / aktualisiert. Da ist dann in der Regel nichts mit einzelnen "Ausreißern" die sich mal eben Wunschprogramm XY installieren möchten.



Ist richtig, aber bei uns werden die Installationen auch zentral verwaltet und es gibt kein Problem, wenn auf einem PC mal ein zusätzliches Tool installiert ist...alles eine Frage des Wollens.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Das neuste MS Office was ich gesehen habe war  2007, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, also das erste mit den Ribbons und so lange MS diesen Mist weiter durchzieht werde ich denen kein Geld zahlen.
Denn die Leiste ist Zwangsweise oben, das ist bei den sehr breiten, aber nicht hohen Monitor total unpraktisch. Deutlich besser wäre es wenn man sie auch link oder rechts platzieren könnte.
Dazu kam ich mit den Ribbbons gar nichts klar.


btw Open Office liegt mittlerweile in den Händen von Apache Software Foundation


----------



## keinnick (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ist richtig, aber bei uns werden die Installationen auch zentral verwaltet und es gibt kein Problem, wenn auf einem PC mal ein zusätzliches Tool installiert ist...alles eine Frage des Wollens.



Oder eine Frage der Paranoia des / der Admins  Aber Du hast schon Recht, unmöglich ist es nicht.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Ein Unternehmen möchte aber in der Regel software/ Support aus einer Hand. Drittanbieter haben nämlich immer das Problem im Falle eines gravierenden Problemes auf den Hersteller zu verweisen und zu sagen "dafür können wir auch nichts" Das geht bei Support aus erster Hand nicht so einfach. Auch ist die Haftung im Falle von ernsthaften Problemen die eine Software verursacht eine ganz andere. 

@abductee
Wo nutzt denn MS die Monopolstellung aus? Steht doch x Firmen frei sich auch im office Markt zu etablieren.

MfG


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



DaStash schrieb:


> @abductee
> Wo nutzt denn MS die Monopolstellung aus? Steht doch x Firmen frei sich auch im office Markt zu etablieren.



Jop, das sieht man an den Kommentaren hier, keiner will sich umgewöhnen oder etwas Zeit investieren.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Abductee schrieb:


> Jop, das sieht man an den Kommentaren hier, keiner will sich umgewöhnen oder etwas Zeit investieren.


Und was hat MS mit dem Willen der Nutzer zu tun?  

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Abductee schrieb:


> Jop, das sieht man an den Kommentaren hier, keiner will sich umgewöhnen oder etwas Zeit investieren.


 Ich nutze kein MS Office.
Also stimmt keiner nicht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Abductee schrieb:


> Jop, das sieht man an den Kommentaren hier, keiner will sich umgewöhnen oder etwas Zeit investieren.


 Jop, durch die Monopolstellung können sie die Faulheit der Menschen otimal ausnutzen. 
Wozu nach alternativen suchen und Zeit investieren, wenn es doch reicht MS alle paar Jahre Geld in den Rachen zu stopfen.

Das keiner stimmt übrigens nicht. Ich hab noch nie ein Office besessen und habs auch nicht vor.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

So ein Käse!!! Niemand zwingt die User, Alternativen gibt es. Wenn man die nicht nutzt selber Schuld. MS jetzt zu unterstellen Sie würden ihr Monopolstellung diesbezüglich ausnutzen ist einfach Schwachsinn, sorry. 

Des Weiteren haltet ihr es natürlich für ausgeschlossen, dass das Gros der Nutzer lieber MS Office nutzt, nicht aus Bequemlichkeit, sondern weil sie es einfach besser finden? 

MfG


----------



## sfc (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Käse!!! Niemand zwingt die User, Alternativen gibt es. Wenn man die nicht nutzt selber Schuld. MS jetzt zu unterstellen Sie würden ihr Monopolstellung diesbezüglich ausnutzen ist einfach Schwachsinn, sorry.
> 
> Des Weiteren haltet ihr es natürlich für ausgeschlossen, dass das Gros der Nutzer lieber MS Office nutzt, nicht aus Bequemlichkeit, sondern weil sie es einfach besser finden?
> 
> MfG



Ich finde es dazu noch fragwürdig, den Leuten zu unterstellen, sie wären einfach nur zu faul, sich umzugewöhnen, wie man angeblich in den Kommentaren lesen könne. Steht in den Kommentaren überhaupt nicht. Ich nutze es zum Beispiel, weil das Standard ist und ich öfters was im Team machen muss. Teilweise auf unterschiedlichen Rechnern. Soll ich da jetzt ständig das Layout in Ordnung bringen, weil jeder Depp ein anderes Programm hat? Arbeitet doch mal selbst so. Wenn man nur daheim mal ein paar Briefchen schreibt, kann man da kaum mitreden.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Wie würdest du denn das lesen wenn man schreibt das die gewohnten Makros nicht funktionieren oder wenn die formatierung durcheinander ist?
Es ist eine Umgewöhnung was halt etwas unbequem ist, das ist ganz normal.
Der Punkt ist nur, gewöhn ich mich einmal um und spare viele Geld, oder lass ich mich weiter melken?
Bzw. zahlt es die Firma wo es mir egal ist, oder muss ich es in meinem Haushalt selber zahlen?

Makros können neu geschrieben werden und der Dateiaustausch ist doch auch keine Hexerei.
Schaut euch mal die Behördendokumente an, früher Word, jetzt alles als pdf.
Ich verschick an meine Kunden meine Papiere nur in pdf, und da ist es egal woher ich es konvertiert hab, aus Word/Excel oder Libreoffice.
Ähnlich verhält es sich mit odf.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



sfc schrieb:


> [...] Ich nutze es zum Beispiel, weil das Standard ist


Aha, du nutzt es weil es standard ist, also weil es jeder hat, also nur weil es das Monopol hat.
Aber stimmt, das hat alles nichts mit einem Monopol zu tun... 




> und ich öfters was im Team machen muss. Teilweise auf unterschiedlichen Rechnern. Soll ich da jetzt ständig das Layout in Ordnung bringen, weil jeder Depp ein anderes Programm hat? [...]


Mhm, liegt an der künstlichen inkompabilität zwischen MS Office und dem Rest. (ist auch verständlich, immerhin möchte jede Firma möglichst viel Geld verdienen)
Trotzdem funktioniert das ganze eben nur weil MS Office das Monopol hat.
Aber stimmt, das hat alles ebenfalls nichts mit einem Monopol zu tun... 


Was meint ihr denn wieso Schulen Windows und afaik auch Office gratis bekommen?
Aus nächstenliebe sicher nicht.
Nein, das ist damit man sich gleich brav daran gewöhnt und später nichts anderes haben will. Immerhin kennt man sich damit schon aus und nach Alternativen zu suchen und sich dann umzugewöhnen kostet ja Zeit und geht auf die natürliche Bequemlichkeit des Menschen.

Die Monopolstellung wird nicht direkt ausgenutzt. Nur ist sie die Vorraussetzung um die angeborene Faulheit des Menschen möglichst gut und gewinnbringend auszunutzen.


PS: Fühlt euch nicht immer gleich angegriffen. Wenn alle MS Office benutzen und man das ebenfalls benötigt um ordentlich mitarbeiten zu können ist das nicht eure Schuld.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



turbosnake schrieb:


> btw Open Office liegt mittlerweile in den Händen von Apache Software Foundation


Und IBM ist gerade dabei Lotus Symphony wieder in Open Office aufgehen lassen:
Symphony-Code fließt in OpenOffice ein | heise open

Also meine Aussage, das Projekt sei im Vergleich zu Libre Office Tod, muss ich wohl zurück nehmen. Version 4.0 könnte die Geschichte nochmal spannend machen.


----------



## Freakless08 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Reaktion des Admins
> 
> Fall 1: Verständlich (selbst installieren)
> Fall 2: Schwache Leistung des Admins (Ablehnung auf die Bitte, Tools wie Classic Shell zu installieren)


 
Eher extrem dummer Admin wenn er jeden Depp irgend ein Tool installieren lässt. Ich wünsche ihm jedenfalls viel Spaß wenn die User Viren einschleppen weil sie Adminrechte haben.
Man soll ich der Firma arbeiten und nicht jeden Müll auf die Rechner installieren, zocken oder in Facebook rumgammeln.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



john201050 schrieb:


> Aha, du nutzt es weil es standard ist, also weil es jeder hat, also nur weil es das Monopol hat.
> Aber stimmt, das hat alles nichts mit einem Monopol zu tun...



Und? Soll ich jetzt einfach aufhören MS Office zu nutzen, weil ein pöser Monopolist dahinter steckt?



> Was meint ihr denn wieso Schulen Windows und afaik auch Office gratis bekommen?


Und? Zwingt die Riege der OpenOffice-Hersteller etwa jemand das nicht genauso zu tun? Vielleicht wäre den ganzen OpenOffice-Derivaten mal geholfen sich auf eine bestimmte Programm-Suite zu einigen. Derzeit braut (gefühlt) jeder sein eigenes Süppchen. Ich wollte mich jetzt nicht mit fünf verschiedenen Office-Programmen auseinandersetzen müssen, nur um auch wirklich den letzten Anwender mit "Kompatibilität" befriedigen zu können. Das hat dann auch nix mehr mit "Faulheit" oder dergleichen zu tun, sondern wäre bestenfalls das Verfolgen einer utopischen Ich-mache-es-jedem-recht-Lösung.


----------



## Trefoil80 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Eher extrem dummer Admin wenn er jeden Depp irgend ein Tool installieren lässt.



Hast meinen Post nicht verstanden. 
Es ging nicht darum, dass die Leute das Zeug selbst installieren sollen, sondern darum, dass ein Admin solch ein Tool installieren soll...



Abductee schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist nur, gewöhn ich mich einmal um und spare viele Geld, oder lass ich mich weiter melken?



Ich denke nicht, dass man von "melken" sprechen kann, wenn eine Software 80 EUR kostet und ca. 10 Jahre lang supportet wird.
Gute Software kostet halt gutes Geld. Aber manche wollen in der heutigen Zeit ja alles nur noch "for free" haben...


----------



## Rizoma (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Ich arbeite seit vielen Jahren mit Libre Office und kann nur sagen es ist klasse ich vermisse MSO nicht wirklich.
Es bedarf zwar ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit aber dann flutscht es. 



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man von "melken" sprechen kann, wenn eine Software 80 EUR kostet und ca. 10 Jahre lang supportet wird.
> Gute Software kostet halt gutes Geld. Aber manche wollen in der heutigen Zeit ja alles nur noch "for free" haben...



Melken ist es sicherlich nicht, aber ich finde es gut das sich einige Kommunen überlegen wie sie unser hart verdientes Geld an legen und da wo es eben möglich (zb. beim Office) ist sollte man dann auch sparen, denn mit der Kohle kann man sinnvolleres machen.


----------



## Schinken (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Natürlich nutzt MS sein Monopol aus, erstens mit den schon genannten Gratisversionen an Schulen, dass sorg nämlich auch dafür, dass man sich MS-Office zuhause holen muss. Dies in Verbindung mit der zweiten Masche das Quasi-Monopol zu nutzen: Nichts tun! Natürlich wärs technisch überhaupt kein Problem nen funktionierendes Plugin für jedes verdammte Format zu basteln oder sich auf nen Standard zu einigen. Die ganzen beschriebenen Probleme beim Formatieren sind MS's Masche. Durch die Inkompatibilität mit andern Formaten behalten sie ihre Vormachtstellung.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man von "melken" sprechen kann, wenn eine Software 80 EUR kostet und ca. 10 Jahre lang supportet wird.
> Gute Software kostet halt gutes Geld. Aber manche wollen in der heutigen Zeit ja alles nur noch "for free" haben...


 
111€ für einen Rechner, inklusiv Outlook kostet es 220€.
Als Volumenslizenz sicher günstiger, mir persönlich wärs aber viel zu viel Geld dafür das ich nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnung genau so gut mit Libreoffice und Firebird arbeiten kann.


----------



## Dennisth (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Abductee schrieb:


> 111€ für einen Rechner, inklusiv Outlook kostet es 220€.
> Als Volumenslizenz sicher günstiger, mir persönlich wärs aber viel zu viel Geld dafür das ich nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnung genau so gut mit Libreoffice und Firebird arbeiten kann.


 
Wo du gerade Outlook ansprichst:
Gibt es überhaupt ein kostenloses E-Mail-Programm welches sich mit einem Exchange Server verbindet und dessen Einstellungen usw. übernimmt?

Wenn die kostenlosen Office-Pakete doch so viel besser sind als MS Office, warum wird dann nicht umgestellt? Es setzt sich nicht das "beste" Produkt durch, sondern das, an welches man sich schon gewöhnt hat. 

Für alle die meinen Office ist ja so teuer: Wenn ihr es wirklich braucht (Firma), dann wird es euch ja wohl gestellt. Privat gibt es ja immer LibreOffice oder wenn man MS Office KOSTENLOS will die Starter Edition. Die kann man sich sogar von MS direkt runterladen, wenn man die denn sucht. Damit kann man auch seine Basis-Texte Schreiben und kriegt alles auf. 

@Topic:
Das wird doch ablaufen wie bei dem "Linux-Wechsel". Die Kosten drücken wollen und später bettelnd bei MS ankommen, dass die doch Office haben wollen, weil es Probleme mit dem LibreOffice gibt.


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Schinken schrieb:


> Natürlich nutzt MS sein Monopol aus, erstens mit den schon genannten Gratisversionen an Schulen, dass sorg nämlich auch dafür, dass man sich MS-Office zuhause holen muss. Dies in Verbindung mit der zweiten Masche das Quasi-Monopol zu nutzen: Nichts tun! Natürlich wärs technisch überhaupt kein Problem nen funktionierendes Plugin für jedes verdammte Format zu basteln oder sich auf nen Standard zu einigen. Die ganzen beschriebenen Probleme beim Formatieren sind MS's Masche. Durch die Inkompatibilität mit andern Formaten behalten sie ihre Vormachtstellung.


Ist doch totaler Blödsinn. Wo konkret "erzwingt" denn MS das ihre Produkte an Schulen verwendet wird? Das hätte ich gerne mal gesehen.^^ Bzw. zeig mir mal ein Unternehmen welches nicht explizite education Varianten ihrer Produkte released. Und darüber hinaus, warum nutzen dann die Schulen nicht die zahlreichen kostenlosen Office Varianten die es noch so gibt, siehe LO?

MfG


----------



## M3talGuy (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Yaaay,
dann läuft das ab wie bei der letzten Gruppenarbeit mit 20-Seitiger Doku.
4 Leute: 1x MS Office, 1x OpenOffice und 2x LibreOffice. Jeder schreibt 5 Seiten,
und wer darfs formatieren? Ja, genau. Ich... Ich hoffe die finden ne vernünftige Lösung.
Wobei, fast so schlimm wie an unserer Berufsschule. Einige rechner haben Libre, andere MS und die die Libre haben
haben nur den WordViewer undundund.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Selbst schuld wenn ihr nicht mit zB pdf arbeitet.


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Selbst schuld wenn ihr nicht mit zB pdf arbeitet.


 So? Welches PDF-Programm nimmst du denn so, um Dokumentationen zu erstellen und formatieren, welches den gleichen Funktionsumfang hat wie z.B. ein MS Office/LibreOffice?


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> So? Welches PDF-Programm nimmst du denn so, um Dokumentationen zu erstellen und formatieren, welches den gleichen Funktionsumfang hat wie z.B. ein MS Office/LibreOffice?


Ich verstehe sowie so nicht wie man für sowas nur Office Tools nutzen kann. Vernünftige Typo geht nur mit Indesign. 

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Dokumentationen und Berichte bzw. Formatierungen erstellt man mit LaTeX .
Selbst Microsoft hat teilweiße Probleme ältere Word Dateien korrekt in einer neueren Word Version darzustellen.


----------



## keinnick (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Selbst schuld wenn ihr nicht mit zB pdf arbeitet.



PDF ist auch kein Allheilmittel... PDF verwendet man normalerweise dann, wenn man ein *fertiges Dokument* mit passender Formatierung vorliegen hat. Diese Dokumente werden normalerweise in anderen Programmen (wie z. B. Word etc.) erstellt um sie dann als PDF zu "drucken". Was bringt es Dir z. B., Dokumente aus 3 verschiedenen Programmen als PDF zusammenzufügen wo dann alle Seiten eine unterschiedliche Formatierung haben? Oder tippst Du Deine Dokumente gleich direkt im Acrobat?


----------



## Dragonix (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Ich muss gestehen ich bin ehrlich gesagt mehr als Erschrocken wie viele Leute hier ein Monopol bzw. eine Monopolbildung direkt bejubeln.
Und das in einem IT-"Fach"forum, das gibt doch zu denken ...


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Richtig, Kenner und Könner nehmen LaTeX um Formatierungen ganz exakt und ohne böse Überraschungen vorzunehmen. Aber auch mit MS Office lassen sich super und sehr leicht Hausarbeiten, Dokus und alles andere erstellen, vorausgesetzt man nimmt sich die Zeit, die Formatvorlagen ordentlich zu setzen und dann auch zu benutzen. Einmal gemacht hat man dann auch Ruhe auf unbestimmte Zeit und Anzahl an Dokumenten/Seiten.


----------



## keinnick (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Dragonix schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen ich bin ehrlich gesagt mehr als Erschrocken wie viele Leute hier ein Monopol bzw. eine Monopolbildung direkt bejubeln.
> Und das in einem IT-"Fach"forum, das gibt doch zu denken ...


 
Kannst Du das näher erläutern? Weil: a) ich glaube nicht, dass hier "viele Leute eine Monopolbildung bejubeln" und b) hat das IMHO nichts mit einem IT-"Fach"forum (das hier ist übrigens keins bzw. nur in Teilen eins) zu tun. 

MS-Produkte benutzt so gut wie jeder. Sei es ein Betriebssystem (quasi Monopol) oder eine Office-Suite.  Insofern müssten sich in Deinen Augen fast alle Menschen, auch abseits von IT-Foren, falsch verhalten. Kann man nicht einfach akzeptieren, dass die Leute zufrieden sind mit dem was sie auf ihren Rechnern installiert haben? Ob das MS Office oder Libre Office ist, ist dabei eigentlich total egal aber dieses "Bekehren" (zur einen oder zur anderen Seite), um den Leuten zu zeigen was besser für sie ist, ist echt ätzend. Jeder hat die Wahl und kein Mensch ist gezwungen Produkte von MS oder sonstigen Firmen zu nutzen.


Edit:



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Richtig, Kenner und Könner nehmen LaTeX um Formatierungen ganz exakt und ohne böse Überraschungen vorzunehmen.


 
Ist das Dein Ernst? Ich nehme an, Du hast schon einmal mit LaTeX gearbeitet, so wie Du schreibst. Würdest Du dann der Tippse im Büro allen Ernstens LaTeX für die tägliche Arbeit empfehlen, damit alles funzt?


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Ernst? Ich nehme an, Du hast schon einmal mit LaTeX gearbeitet, so wie Du schreibst. Würdest Du dann der Tippse im Büro allen Ernstens LaTeX für die tägliche Arbeit empfehlen, damit alles funzt?


 Wenn sie Kenner(in) und/oder Könner(in) ist und viele Dokumentationen und wissenschaftliche Arbeiten zu formatieren hat, dann ja. 
Darüber hinaus, wer sich gut damit auskennt sollte auch die tägliche Arbeit damit bewältigen können. ;D


----------



## beercarrier (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

openoffice  portable und die meisten probleme sind gelöst, davon ab finde ich keine funktionen die ich bei OO vermisse genauso wenig wie bei ms-office. nur das ich OO überall installieren kann im gegensatz ms.


----------



## Laudian (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Richtig, Kenner und Könner nehmen LaTeX um Formatierungen ganz exakt und ohne böse Überraschungen vorzunehmen.


 
Wenn ich irgendwas alleine machen muss, benutze ich dafür auch LaTeX. Sobald ich aber mit anderen zusammenarbeiten muss, geht das einfach nicht, denn außer mir benutzt das hier einfach keine Sau.


----------



## beercarrier (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwas alleine machen muss, benutze ich dafür auch LaTeX. Sobald ich aber mit anderen zusammenarbeiten muss, geht das einfach nicht, denn außer mir benutzt das hier einfach keine Sau.



wer verdammt hat auch einen nutzen davon solang es nicht um wissenschaftliche arbeiten geht?


----------



## Laudian (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Nun, als Student muss ich verdammt viele wissenschaftliche Arbeiten einreichen, auch in Zusammenarbeit mit anderen. Meistens handhabe ich dass so, dass ich mir die Teile meiner Partner geben lasse, und diese dann nachträglich in LaTeX einbinde, weil ein LaTeX Dokument einfach Welten besser aussieht als so ein olles Office Dokument.


----------



## beercarrier (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

wer mir zuviel arbeit, bin da eher oldschool, papier scanner plus grafik einfügen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich stellte mir bei diesem Vorfall aber ohnehin wieder einmal die Frage, warum man sich für 1.500 € ein Notebook (den Hersteller nenne ich mal nicht) kaufen kann, dann aber die 50 €-MS-Office-Dreamspark-Version für Studenten nicht mehr leisten kann.


 
Software ist etwas, was man nicht fühlen kann, und was man nicht fühlen kann ist völlig wertlos, könnte man manchmal meinen. 600€+ für ein neues Handy ausgeben ist kein problem, 0,99€ für ein Spiel oder sonst ein Programm darauf sind anscheinend allerdings überteuert


----------



## Draganman (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Die Südtiroler Verwaltung mag auf lange Sicht Geld sparen, aber bezahlen werden Sie trotzdem, und zwar in Form von Nerven!

LibreOffice ist dermassen schlecht kompatibel mit den weltweiten Standardformaten von Word, Excel und PowerPoint, dass es eine endlose Frustration ist, doc(x), xls(x) und ppt(x) damit zu bearbeiten. Stichwort zerschossene Fornatierungen, fehlende Elemente, Absturz beim Öffnungsversuch komplexer Dateien. Und schwerfällig ist LibreOffice zudem.

SoftMaker Office Professional als Vergleich ist zwar nicht umsonst, aber sehr günstig - dafür ist die Kompatibilität verlustfrei gegeben, es gibt eine sehr gute Outlook-Alternative dazu (eM Client 5 Professional), es ist schnell, hat deutlich mehr Funktionen und man kriegt kostenlosen kompetenten Support bei Fragen. Ich kriege es einfach nicht in meinen Kopf, warum für viele Verwaltungen immer die Frage Microsoft Office oder LibreOffice zu sein scheint. Es gibt auch noch andere (bessere) Lösungen. So, das musste mal raus. Aber soll Südtirol halt mit LibreOffice glücklich werden, es sind nicht meine Nerven


----------



## Abductee (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Ich versteh das Argument mit den durcheinandergekommenden Formatierungen überhaupt nicht.
So was passiert pro vorhandenen Dokument einmal und dann nie wieder.
Wenn die ganze Behörde mit dem Programm arbeitet passieren solche Probleme nicht.


----------



## Draganman (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

@Abductee:

Erstens: Die Südtiroler Verwaltung hat jahrelang mit Microsoft Office (MSO) gearbeitet, es werden also Millionen von Dokumenten in Word-, Excel- und PowerPoint-Formaten existieren. Nun steigt man auf LibreOffice (LO) um, das eine schlechte Kompatibilität mit MSO hat. Ich denke, die auftretenden Probleme leuchten ein. Viele der bereits vorhandenen MSO-Dateien werden sich erst gar nicht mit LO öffnen lassen, und der Rest sieht zum Großteil anders aus als vorher, man muss manuell Formatierungen wieder rückkorrigieren und fehlende Elemente ersetzen, das ist ein Riesen-Aufriss.

Zweitens: Die MSO-Formate sind weltweiter de-Facto-Standard, da muss man nicht drumherum reden, und das OpenDocument-Format eben nicht. Auch künftig wird die Südtiroler Verwaltung also nicht umhin kommen, häufig mit MSO-Formaten konfrontiert zu sein, sofern Dokumente, Tabellen oder Präsentationen rausgehen oder reinkommen - mit denselben Problemen wie unter Erstens. Das, was rausgeht und mit LO unter einem MSO-Format abgespeichert wurde, sieht trotzdem mit MSO ganz anders aus, das was reinkommt ist ebensowenig originalgetreu reproduzierbar. 

Drittens: Auch LibreOffice ist somit nicht "umsonst", denn das was an Zeit und Arbeit (s.o.)  investiert werden muss, kostet letztlich auch Geld; und das wird auch für Umschulungen der Mitarbeiter reichlich fließen müssen, denn LO ist in Vielem völlig anders als MSO - natürlich was den Aufbau der (altbackenen) Oberfläche und Begrifflichkeiten (Menübefehle), aber auch was Funktionalitäten betrifft (Calc etwa hat zum Teil andere Funktionsstrukturen als Excel, auf der anderen Seite fehlt Vieles was man von Excel gewohnt ist). Direkten Support gibt es nicht, da LO Open Source ist, viel Spaß bei Problemen.

All das sind Dinge, die man sich mit einem Paket wie dem vorher erwähnten SoftMaker Office Professional weitgehend gespart hätte, da dieses alle MSO-Dateien öffnen und originalgetreu darstellen kann (und allein das ist ein Riesen-Plus), es eine viel intuitivere Oberfläche hat und die Verwaltung bei Problemen einfach deren kostenlosen Support hätte anrufen können. Aber seis drum. Ich spreche aus langer Erfahrung mit all den genannten Paketen und kann es eben einfach nicht nachvollziehen, warum Behörden, wenn sie sparen und das teure MSO nicht weiter beziehen wollen, fast immer ausgerechnet bei LO landen. Ja, es ist auf den ersten Blick gratis, aber es taugt halt auch nicht sonderlich viel und kostet im Nachhinein deshalb doch reichlich.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ob sich jemand an einen Standard hält oder nicht (will nicht wissen wie viele Standards es gibt, die lediglich auf dem Papier stehen, aber nie wirklich genutzt werden), wird einem am Ende egal sein, wenn es darauf ankommt ein Format zu unterstützen, dass am weitesten verbreitet ist. Was nutzt der "Standard", wenn ihn kaum jemand benutzt? Hier haben die Anwender im Laufe der Zeit ihren eigenen Standard entwickelt.


 Das liegt aber auch daran, dass sich der Staat-en zum Handlanger von MS haben machen lassen, indem Sie in den Schulen kostenlose! MS-Office Schulungen angeboten haben als regulären Lernstoff.... Leider sind viele Leute derart mit dem PC/Software überfordert, dass Sie schon froh sein können, nach 1-2 Jahren in der Schule halbwegs fehlerfrei einen Brief zu erstellen 




sfc schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Pokerclock. Bei mir im Studium gibt es inzwischen keinen mehr, der nicht MS Office benutzt, weil es da anfangs immer zu Problemen gekommen ist. Wenn man öfters mal in Grupppen arbeitet und einfach nur an anderen Rechner weiterbearbeitet werden soll, führt da leider kein Weg dran vorbei. Selbst die Apple-Jünger haben alle ein MS-Office installiert. Das Problem mit dem unpassenden Anschluss (vornehmlich bei Apple-Nutzern) kenne ich übrigens auch
> 
> Wenn man nur mal daheim Briefchen schreiben will, ist es sicherlich ganz okay, dafür irgendwelche Noname-Software zu benutzen. Mich wundert nur, dass das immer als Allheilmittel glorifiziert wird. Diese Programme haben auch alle ihre Tücken. Wenn ich professionelle Texte schreibe, nutze ich dafür übrigens keines der bekannten Programme, sondern setze auf Papyrus (der Name eines Programms, nicht das Papier). Da ist die Formatierung im Endeffekt egal, da nur der Text interessiert. Für alles andere bin ich jedoch mehr oder weniger auf Microsofts Office angewiesen. Da sehe ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht ein, warum ich da den Rebell raushängen sollte.Würd mir und anderen die Sache nur schwerer machen.


 Siehst du, und bei uns wirst du eher komisch angeschaut, wenn du MS-Office benutzt. Vor allem mit den Ribbons ist es ein GRAUSS! Ich komm damit z.B. gar nicht klar, weil es total umständlich ist. Auch der Schuldungsaufwand für den Umstieg von einem klassischen MS-Office auf das neue Design ist nicht zu unterschätzen. 

Kleines Beispiel:
Meine Freundin wollte mal nen Brief schreiben. Mit Word-Pad, mit dem Sie das früher auf ihrem alten Rechner@home gemacht hat, kam Sie in der neuen Version überhaupt nicht klar. Jetzt hat Sie ein openOffice und "belästigt" mich nicht mehr mit irgendwelchen 0815 Fragen. Wenn kommt Sie daher und frägt so SAchen wie "Wie bekomme ich da ne automatische Seitenzahl hin?" Musste ich auch kurz schauen, weil ich es fast nie nutze, aber war dann auch schnell gemacht. Bei anderen Dingen ist es aber oft ein :"OMFG LES DOCH, das steht direkt im Menü "

Aber das ist typisch für sehr sehr sehr viele Nutzer. Sie können Software nicht analysieren. Sie kennen halt EIN, und zwar GENAU EIN!, Softwareprodukt, und klicken dann einfach immer auf die jeweiligen Felder, ohne den Sinn dahinter verstanden zu haben. Daher brechen allein schon oft reine Updates den Leuten das Genick... Weil es ist ja "anders" Ja, das Symbol ist z.B. 3 Stellen nach rechts gerückt... 




DaStash schrieb:


> Jop, verstehe auch nicht wie man auf open source setzen kann in Unternehmens und Öffentlichkeitsbereichen?! Nicht das die Software an sich schlecht ist, sondern vielmehr fehlt es doch an vernünftigen support, wenn eben mal was sein sollte?!


Support gibt es für open/libre Office genau so wie für MS-Office. 

GERADE! die Öffentliche Hand sollte auf OpenSource setzen! Gerade PRISM usw haben doch gezeigt, das gerade ein Staat gewisse Sicherheitsinteressen hat, und sich daher NIE auf ClosedSource verlassen sollte....

Das ist einfach von Grund auf unsicher, weil man Nie weiß, ob der "Feind/Freund" nicht mitliest, um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen.

Auch sollte der Staat in den Schulen helfen die Bürger zu mündigen Individuum zu erziehen, und nicht den Handelsvertreter irgendeiner Firma abgeben...

Es wäre daher gerade in Schulen angebracht, sowohl Libre, Open als auch MS-Office zu verwenden, wobei der Fokus klar auf den OpenSource Produkten liegen sollte. Der Bürger kann dann am Ende selbst entscheiden, was er nutzen will, weil er eben alles kennt.



> Ähm, bitte wo genau findet dieser erpresserische Druck statt? Kann es nicht einfach sein das die user/ der Markt bestimmen und dadurch eben jene mehrheitliche Verteilung zu Stande kommt?


Die "Marktmeinung" kommt sehr stark dadurch zustande, das eben in den Schulen SEHR UMFANGREICHE MS-Office Schulungsprojekte laufen, die Millionen von € kosten, und die MS nicht zahlen muss, und auch sonst niemand, außer halt dem Steuerzahler....

So was ist halt ein Unding.



DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Käse!!! Niemand zwingt die User, Alternativen gibt es. Wenn man die nicht nutzt selber Schuld. MS jetzt zu unterstellen Sie würden ihr Monopolstellung diesbezüglich ausnutzen ist einfach Schwachsinn, sorry.
> 
> Des Weiteren haltet ihr es natürlich für ausgeschlossen, dass das Gros der Nutzer lieber MS Office nutzt, nicht aus Bequemlichkeit, sondern weil sie es einfach besser finden?


Faktisch schon. In den Schulen/Bildungseinrichtungen werden kostenlose MS-Office Schulungen angeboten. Damit ist klar, welches Produkt favorisiert wird... Bei allen anderen hat man ja einen erneuten Schulungsaufwand, weil die Leute EBEN! durch die Fokusierung auf MS-Office NIE gelernt haben, mit Software an sich um zu gehen, sondern nur wie man MS-Office produkte nutzt. DAs war ein GEWALTIGER Fehler der Politik.




sfc schrieb:


> Ich finde es dazu noch fragwürdig, den Leuten zu unterstellen, sie wären einfach nur zu faul, sich umzugewöhnen, wie man angeblich in den Kommentaren lesen könne. Steht in den Kommentaren überhaupt nicht. Ich nutze es zum Beispiel, weil das Standard ist und ich öfters was im Team machen muss. Teilweise auf unterschiedlichen Rechnern. Soll ich da jetzt ständig das Layout in Ordnung bringen, weil jeder Depp ein anderes Programm hat? Arbeitet doch mal selbst so. Wenn man nur daheim mal ein paar Briefchen schreibt, kann man da kaum mitreden.


 Mit "Faul" hat das auch nicht zwingend etwas zu tun. Man muss sich aber mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, das durch unsere Schulen fast jeder Schüler so mindestens 1-2 Jahre Schulung in MS-Office Produkten hatte.... Da ist doch klar, das einem ein Umstieg nicht ganz leicht fällt.

Firmen sparen sich halt die Umschulung öfters, und nutzen MS-Office, weil Sie die Office-Schulung in den Schulen eben nicht direkt zahlen müssen, die auf andere Office Varianten aber shcon, und da eben viele "Nutzer" eben "DAUs" sind, wäre die Umschulung schnell mal teurer, als einfach MS Geld in den Rachen zu werfen....

GENAU deswegen sollte der Staat aber eben auf OpenSource umsteigen, zumal er es sich leisten kann. Vor allem, wenn er endlich MS-Office aus den Schulen schmeist. Die "neuen" Mitarbeiter in den Einrichtungen werden dann ja die OpenSource-Programme schon kennenn und kein Problem haben. Auf >10 Jahre rechnet sich das für einen Staat locker, er muss ja keine Lizenzgebühren mehr zahlen. 

Hier muss man auch ganz klar den Staat von der Privatwirtschaft abgrenzen. In der Privatwirtschaft zählt heute und JETZT, also dieses Jahr, wobei bei Börsenunternehmen sogar dieses Quartal.... Staaten müssen schauen, was langfristig am günstigsten/besten ist, und das können fundamental andere Dinge sein.




john201050 schrieb:


> Aha, du nutzt es weil es standard ist, also weil es jeder hat, also nur weil es das Monopol hat.
> Aber stimmt, das hat alles nichts mit einem Monopol zu tun...
> 
> 
> ...


/sign

Den Vorteil den MS durch die Präsenz an den Schulen hat ist gewaltig. Der Staat schießt sich da selbst ins Bein...



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Und? Soll ich jetzt einfach aufhören MS Office zu nutzen, weil ein pöser Monopolist dahinter steckt?


Was DU machst ist dir überlassen.

Der STAAT! sollte aber auf OpenSource Projekte setzen aus mehrerlei Gründen:


Keine Lizenzgebühren
nicht mehr der Handlanger/Vertreter einer Firma
Vorteil für den Bürger, da für ihn kostenlose Software gepusht wird, was deren Qualität verbessert, und ihn eben auch in deren Umgang schult, was für ihn persönlich niedrigere Kosten und Unabhängigkeit bedeutet
Sicherheitsinteresse. Man kann bei OpenSource viel einfacher klären, dass man nicht von "Freunden" ausspioniert wird...



> Und? Zwingt die Riege der OpenOffice-Hersteller etwa jemand das nicht genauso zu tun? Vielleicht wäre den ganzen OpenOffice-Derivaten mal geholfen sich auf eine bestimmte Programm-Suite zu einigen. Derzeit braut (gefühlt) jeder sein eigenes Süppchen. Ich wollte mich jetzt nicht mit fünf verschiedenen Office-Programmen auseinandersetzen müssen, nur um auch wirklich den letzten Anwender mit "Kompatibilität" befriedigen zu können. Das hat dann auch nix mehr mit "Faulheit" oder dergleichen zu tun, sondern wäre bestenfalls das Verfolgen einer utopischen Ich-mache-es-jedem-recht-Lösung.


Nein, die Vielfalt IST! gewollt UND auch gut so. Aus der Vielfalt gewinnt die Masse, da sich das "beste" Produkt durchsetzt, und der Einzelne eben die Wahl hat, sich für das Produkt zu entscheiden, das am Besten zu IHM! passt.

Die Kompabilität zwischen den OpenSource Projekten ist meiner Erfahrung nach auch kein Problem. Der Einzige der hier rum zickt und Probleme macht ist MS.....




Dennisth schrieb:


> Wo du gerade Outlook ansprichst:
> Wenn die kostenlosen Office-Pakete doch so viel besser sind als MS Office, warum wird dann nicht umgestellt? Es setzt sich nicht das "beste" Produkt durch, sondern das, an welches man sich schon gewöhnt hat.


Weil der Staat über die Schulen schon hunderte von Millionen € in die "Schulung" der Bürger auf MS-Office Produkte ausgegeben hat. 

Das ist aber ein fundamentaler FEHLER! der Politik, der korrigiert werden muss. Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende....

Der Staat muss hier halt in den sauren Apfel beisen, und aktuell gewisse NAchteile/Mehrausgaben hinnehmen. Auf lange Sicht, welche für einen Staat einzig relevant ist, lohnt es sich einfach.



> Für alle die meinen Office ist ja so teuer: Wenn ihr es wirklich braucht (Firma), dann wird es euch ja wohl gestellt. Privat gibt es ja immer LibreOffice oder wenn man MS Office KOSTENLOS will die Starter Edition. Die kann man sich sogar von MS direkt runterladen, wenn man die denn sucht. Damit kann man auch seine Basis-Texte Schreiben und kriegt alles auf.


Also wo ist das Problem?

Wenn ich OpenOffice/LibreOffice nutze, und jemand beschwert sich, das etwas falsch formatiert ist oder sonst wie, dann sag ich ihm halt, er soll es sich installieren, dann hat er keine Probleme mehr. Es kostet ihn ja nichts....



> @Topic:
> Das wird doch ablaufen wie bei dem "Linux-Wechsel". Die Kosten drücken wollen und später bettelnd bei MS ankommen, dass die doch Office haben wollen, weil es Probleme mit dem LibreOffice gibt.


 Das Problem ist eher die schulische MS-Office-Grundbildung... SEHR SEHR SEHR viele Nutzer sind einfach extreme DAUs.... Das muss der Staat eben in den sauren Apfel beisen, und jetzt etwas mehr Aufwand in die Schulung stecken, bis die neuen Bürger aus den Schulen kommen, die eben auf OpenSource gelernt haben, und nicht mehr auf MS-Office. Das wird so 10-15 Jahre dauern, aber dann flutscht das.

Zudem ist ein großes Problem, dass aktuell nur wenige Wechseln. Wenn wie hier ALLE! Behörden wechseln, dann ergeben sich EXTREME! Sinergieeffekte. Es muss z.B. nicht mehr JEDE! Stadt für sich einzeln ihre Vorlagen umstellen, sondern das kann einmal zentral erfolgen und gut ist. In den ganzen Behörden werden ja eh standardisierte Formblätter verwendet... Ergo kann man das dann auch zentral umstellen, womit keine Kosten mehrmahlig anfallen, und eben insgesamt stark gedrückt werden.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ist doch totaler Blödsinn. Wo konkret "erzwingt" denn MS das ihre Produkte an Schulen verwendet wird? Das hätte ich gerne mal gesehen.^^ Bzw. zeig mir mal ein Unternehmen welches nicht explizite education Varianten ihrer Produkte released. Und darüber hinaus, warum nutzen dann die Schulen nicht die zahlreichen kostenlosen Office Varianten die es noch so gibt, siehe LO?


Norgends, es ist eine politische Entscheidung. Das heist aber nicht, dass diese Entscheidung/Situation eben gut/richtig ist.

Hier muss MASSIV gegengesteuert werden. Dann erledigen sich viele "Probleme" bzgl. was die Leute denn "wollen" und extra "Schulungsaufwand" von ganz allein..... 




Freakless08 schrieb:


> Dokumentationen und Berichte bzw. Formatierungen erstellt man mit LaTeX .
> Selbst Microsoft hat teilweiße Probleme ältere Word Dateien korrekt in einer neueren Word Version darzustellen.


 /sign

LaTeX ist sehr mächtig, und man kann sich selbst ziemlich schnell sehr gute Vorlagen erstellen, die für eine gescheite Formatierung sorgen. Vor allem kann man ziemlich leicht Teile einfügen oder weglassen, ohne dann an drölf Millionen Stellen was von Hand ändern zu müssen. Das ist in jedwedem Office-Produkt deutlich unangenehmer zu machen.

Vor allem wenn man viel mit mathematischen Formeln arbeitet ist LaTeX ein SEGEN! 



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Richtig, Kenner und Könner nehmen LaTeX um Formatierungen ganz exakt und ohne böse Überraschungen vorzunehmen. Aber auch mit MS Office lassen sich super und sehr leicht Hausarbeiten, Dokus und alles andere erstellen, vorausgesetzt man nimmt sich die Zeit, die Formatvorlagen ordentlich zu setzen und dann auch zu benutzen. Einmal gemacht hat man dann auch Ruhe auf unbestimmte Zeit und Anzahl an Dokumenten/Seiten.


 Ja, es gibt auch durchaus brauchbare Vorlagen im Netz 

Für den Serienbrief an die Kundschaft würde ich es aber nicht zwingend nutzen, genau so wenig wie eine Rechnung zu schreiben. Das wäre einfach overkill.




keinnick schrieb:


> Kannst Du das näher erläutern? Weil: a) ich glaube nicht, dass hier "viele Leute eine Monopolbildung bejubeln" und b) hat das IMHO nichts mit einem IT-"Fach"forum (das hier ist übrigens keins bzw. nur in Teilen eins) zu tun.
> 
> MS-Produkte benutzt so gut wie jeder. Sei es ein Betriebssystem (quasi Monopol) oder eine Office-Suite.  Insofern müssten sich in Deinen Augen fast alle Menschen, auch abseits von IT-Foren, falsch verhalten. Kann man nicht einfach akzeptieren, dass die Leute zufrieden sind mit dem was sie auf ihren Rechnern installiert haben? Ob das MS Office oder Libre Office ist, ist dabei eigentlich total egal aber dieses "Bekehren" (zur einen oder zur anderen Seite), um den Leuten zu zeigen was besser für sie ist, ist echt ätzend. Jeder hat die Wahl und kein Mensch ist gezwungen Produkte von MS oder sonstigen Firmen zu nutzen.


Wie schon mehrfach gesagt. Durch die MS-Office Praxis in den Schulen werden die Leute aber auf MS-Office "geeicht". Hier ist eine "freie" Willensentscheidung nur noch teilweise gegeben.



> Ist das Dein Ernst? Ich nehme an, Du hast schon einmal mit LaTeX gearbeitet, so wie Du schreibst. Würdest Du dann der Tippse im Büro allen Ernstens LaTeX für die tägliche Arbeit empfehlen, damit alles funzt?


 Kommt darauf an, was Sie macht 

Wenn Sie nur Serienbriefe raus hauen muss, und Rechnungen schreiben usw. dann nicht. Wenn Sie aber mit am Layout eines Buches, Papers usw usw arbeitet, dann ja.



Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwas alleine machen muss, benutze ich dafür auch LaTeX. Sobald ich aber mit anderen zusammenarbeiten muss, geht das einfach nicht, denn außer mir benutzt das hier einfach keine Sau.


 Dann "erzieh" die Leute, mit denen du zusammen arbeitest 

Lass einfach deinen Teil GUT und ihren Teil so "beschissen" aussehen, wie Sie ihn dir geben 



beercarrier schrieb:


> wer verdammt hat auch einen nutzen davon solang es nicht um wissenschaftliche arbeiten geht?


 Wenn man Bücher, Broschüren, Anleitungen usw erstellt ist es sehr sehr praktisch.



beercarrier schrieb:


> wer mir zuviel arbeit, bin da eher oldschool, papier scanner plus grafik einfügen.


 Wenn du mal anfängst LaTeX zu nutzen, dann wirst du sehr schnell SEHR schnell werden. Vor allem, wenn du mathematische Formeln usw mit drin hast. Zudem sieht es eben nach was aus. LaTeX ist halt ein echtes Layouting.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich versteh das Argument mit den durcheinandergekommenden Formatierungen überhaupt nicht.
> So was passiert pro vorhandenen Dokument einmal und dann nie wieder.
> Wenn die ganze Behörde mit dem Programm arbeitet passieren solche Probleme nicht.


 Vor allem ist es oft so ziemlich scheis egal, ob die Formatierung zerschossen ist 

Alte Dateien sind ja oft kack egal, zumal man eh wegen Aufbewahrungsfristen usw meist eh noch analoge Ausfertigungen hat...

Und wenn es doch ein "Problem" ist, dann kann man es einmal ändern und gut ist. Im Normalfall sollte man ja immer Vorlagen verwenden, und die muss man ja nur einmalig umstellen und gut ist 



Draganman schrieb:


> @Abductee:
> 
> Erstens: Die Südtiroler Verwaltung hat jahrelang mit Microsoft Office (MSO) gearbeitet, es werden also Millionen von Dokumenten in Word-, Excel- und PowerPoint-Formaten existieren. Nun steigt man auf LibreOffice (LO) um, das eine schlechte Kompatibilität mit MSO hat. Ich denke, die auftretenden Probleme leuchten ein. Viele der bereits vorhandenen MSO-Dateien werden sich erst gar nicht mit LO öffnen lassen, und der Rest sieht zum Großteil anders aus als vorher, man muss manuell Formatierungen wieder rückkorrigieren und fehlende Elemente ersetzen, das ist ein Riesen-Aufriss.


Und wo ist das Problem?

Sie können die Mehrkosten für die Umstellung auf Jahre/Jahrzehnte hinaus umlegen, wenn Sie lustig sind. Zudem fallen die Kosten zur Neuerstellung von Formularen nur EINMALIG an! Wobei man die Chance auch noch gleich nutzen kann, um Fehler in den Formularen zu korrigieren, bzw diese an zu passen... In einigen Jahren wäre wohl eh ein guter Teil der FOrmulare korrigiert worden. Das kann man, wenn man es geschickt macht zeitlich zusammenfallen lassen. Das ist ja der Vorteil, den ein Staat hat. Für ihn muss es sich nur auf lange Sicht rechnen, dann hat er schon gewonnen.



> Zweitens: Die MSO-Formate sind weltweiter de-Facto-Standard, da muss man nicht drumherum reden, und das OpenDocument-Format eben nicht. Auch künftig wird die Südtiroler Verwaltung also nicht umhin kommen, häufig mit MSO-Formaten konfrontiert zu sein, sofern Dokumente, Tabellen oder Präsentationen rausgehen oder reinkommen - mit denselben Problemen wie unter Erstens. Das, was rausgeht und mit LO unter einem MSO-Format abgespeichert wurde, sieht trotzdem mit MSO ganz anders aus, das was reinkommt ist ebensowenig originalgetreu reproduzierbar.


Noch ein Grund GERADE! als Staat da vorne weg zu gehen. Der Staat muss sich nicht dafür interessieren, was andere machen. ER gibt vor was Sache ist, und die anderen müssen damit klar kommen  Zumal hier die Probleme sehr gering sind. Der jeweilige Ansprechpartner muss sich ja einfach nur libre/open Office installieren und gut ist.



> Drittens: Auch LibreOffice ist somit nicht "umsonst", denn das was an Zeit und Arbeit (s.o.)  investiert werden muss, kostet letztlich auch Geld; und das wird auch für Umschulungen der Mitarbeiter reichlich fließen müssen, denn LO ist in Vielem völlig anders als MSO - natürlich was den Aufbau der (altbackenen) Oberfläche und Begrifflichkeiten (Menübefehle), aber auch was Funktionalitäten betrifft (Calc etwa hat zum Teil andere Funktionsstrukturen als Excel, auf der anderen Seite fehlt Vieles was man von Excel gewohnt ist). Direkten Support gibt es nicht, da LO Open Source ist, viel Spaß bei Problemen.


Es gibt sehr guten Support for libre/OpenOffice. Das ist ein Scheinarrgument....

Und klar das es nicht umsonst ist, auf lange sicht aber günstiger, und vor allem schafft es einen Mehrwert für den Bürger, denn der kann sich eh keinen Support leisten, bzw brauch ihn auch nicht. Von der prinzipiell höheren Sicherheit durch openSource, mal ganz zu schweigen. Bei closedSource weißt du halt NIE, ob da nicht für die NSA oder die Briten ne Backdoor drin ist... 



> All das sind Dinge, die man sich mit einem Paket wie dem vorher erwähnten SoftMaker Office Professional weitgehend gespart hätte, da dieses alle MSO-Dateien öffnen und originalgetreu darstellen kann (und allein das ist ein Riesen-Plus), es eine viel intuitivere Oberfläche hat und die Verwaltung bei Problemen einfach deren kostenlosen Support hätte anrufen können. Aber seis drum. Ich spreche aus langer Erfahrung mit all den genannten Paketen und kann es eben einfach nicht nachvollziehen, warum Behörden, wenn sie sparen und das teure MSO nicht weiter beziehen wollen, fast immer ausgerechnet bei LO landen. Ja, es ist auf den ersten Blick gratis, aber es taugt halt auch nicht sonderlich viel und kostet im Nachhinein deshalb doch reichlich.


 Wenn die gesamte Verwaltung umstellt gibt es mit der fehlenden Kompabilität von MS-Produkten kein PRoblem mehr. Wer das verwendet hat halt pech gehabt. Normal sollten elektronische Eingaben eh nur noch in offenen Dateiformaten erfolgen. Wenn MS es nicht schafft diese richtig zu implementieren, haben Sie halt pech gehabt, wenn die Behörden dann MS-Dateien ablehnen.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*




> Support gibt es für open/libre Office genau so wie für MS-Office.
> 
> GERADE! die Öffentliche Hand sollte auf OpenSource setzen! Gerade PRISM usw haben doch gezeigt, das gerade ein Staat gewisse Sicherheitsinteressen hat, und sich daher NIE auf ClosedSource verlassen sollte....
> 
> Das ist einfach von Grund auf unsicher, weil man Nie weiß, ob der "Feind/Freund" nicht mitliest, um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen.


Und wer garantiert Dir, dass das bei Open Source nicht auch so ist? 


> Auch sollte der Staat in den Schulen helfen die Bürger zu mündigen Individuum zu erziehen, und nicht den Handelsvertreter irgendeiner Firma abgeben...


 Naja, man kann natürlich den Schülern die Wahl lassen. Soll denn jeder eine anderes Office nutzen? Woher weißt du das nicht einfach MS Office auf Grund seiner Leistung das Produkt der Wahl ist? Beispiel Adobe Produkte. Klar, ich würde auch lieber "nichts" bezahlen und damit arbeiten aber alle freewares die es so gibt kann man, wenn man denn produktiv und commerziell arbeiten imöchte, vergessen. Da ist einfach nichts was annähernd an die Leistung von Adobe Software herankommt. 


> Es wäre daher gerade in Schulen angebracht, sowohl Libre, Open als auch MS-Office zu verwenden, wobei der Fokus klar auf den OpenSource Produkten liegen sollte. Der Bürger kann dann am Ende selbst entscheiden, was er nutzen will, weil er eben alles kennt.


Es steht doch jedem frei das zu nutzen was er will. Nur weil ich damals im Musikunterricht klassiche Musik lernen musste, höre ich sie doch deshalb nicht heute. 



> Faktisch schon. In den Schulen/Bildungseinrichtungen werden kostenlose MS-Office Schulungen angeboten. Damit ist klar, welches Produkt favorisiert wird... Bei allen anderen hat man ja einen erneuten Schulungsaufwand, weil die Leute EBEN! durch die Fokusierung auf MS-Office NIE gelernt haben, mit Software an sich um zu gehen, sondern nur wie man MS-Office produkte nutzt. DAs war ein GEWALTIGER Fehler der Politik.


 Tja, dass ist eben der Vorteil wenn man für software die man entwickelt hat Geld bekommt. Damit kann man dann kostenlosen support anbieten, wie eben jene Schulungen. Das ist mit kostenlosen Produkten icht möglich, es sei denn man macht es uneigennützig. 

@Fokussierung
Also, so unterschiedlich ist MS Office zu libre nun auch nicht. Die grundlegenden Funktionalitäten sind gleich bzw. ähnlich und für Sonderfälle gibts die google Suche. 



> Norgends, es ist eine politische Entscheidung. Das heist aber nicht, dass diese Entscheidung/Situation eben gut/richtig ist.
> Hier muss MASSIV gegengesteuert werden. Dann erledigen sich viele "Probleme" bzgl. was die Leute denn "wollen" und extra "Schulungsaufwand" von ganz allein.....


Warum sollte man dagegen steuern, wenn vielleicht die MS Produkte, die Produkte der Wahl sind, siehe Adobe Beispiel weiter oben?

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



> Und wer garantiert Dir, dass das bei Open Source nicht auch so ist?


Weil zu viele Leute den Code lesen.




> Naja, man kann natürlich den Schülern die Wahl lassen. Soll denn jeder eine anderes Office nutzen? Woher weißt du das nicht einfach MS Office auf Grund seiner Leistung das Produkt der Wahl ist?


Seit 07 ist es nicht mehr als Crap.



> Tja, dass ist eben der Vorteil wenn man für software die man entwickelt hat Geld bekommt. Damit kann man dann kostenlosen support anbieten, wie eben jene Schulungen.


MS hat kein Geld und ist stark Verschuldet und macht neue Schuld. Von Geld haben kann da nicht die Rede sein



> Das ist mit kostenlosen Produkten icht möglich, es sei denn man macht es uneigennützig.


Doch ist und dann ist es gemeinnützig.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil zu viele Leute den Code lesen.


 Das ist eine Annahme und läßt sich wohl kaum mit Gewissheit sagen und auf Grund einer Annahme wird wohl kaum jemande seine Softwareprodukte umstellen. 


> Seit 07 ist es nicht mehr als Crap.


Sagst du... sehe ich anders und ich nutze beides.^^



> MS hat kein Geld und ist stark Verschuldet und macht neue Schuld. Von Geld haben kann da nicht die Rede sein


Hä, massiv Schulden? Kannst du das mal linken woraus das hervorgeht?



> Doch ist und dann ist es gemeinnützig.


 Möglich ist Vieles aber wird das auch in der betrieblichen Praxis so angewendet?

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



> Das ist eine Annahme und läßt sich wohl kaum mit Gewissheit sagen und auf Grund einer Annahme wird wohl kaum jemande seine Softwareprodukte umstellen


Jeder kann den Code lesen und da es nicht nur von einer Firma entwickelt wird kann mit 99,9% Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen das es keine Backdoor gibt.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Was ist wenn ein Open Software Entwickler sagt:"so ich mach nicht mehr weiter", welchen Anspruch hast du dann als Nutzer, vor allem aus kommerzieller Sicht gesehen und das betrifft auch das Schließen von backdoors. Das kann "muss" aber nicht gemacht werden. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Schreibe bitte mal verständlich, keine Ahnung was du mit dem verdrehten Zeug ausdrücken willst, außer  Open Source niederzumachen


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Wie wäre es denn mal mit sachlich bleiben, dass würde auch dem Verständis auf die Sprünge helfen.^^

Da ich mir nicht nicht Finger sinnlos wundschreibe hier ein Zitat, auf welches ich mich bezogen hatte, als Verweis auf vor und Nachteile von Open Source.
"Kommerzielle Angebote bieten eine deutlich höhere Zukunftssicherheit als Open Source. Sollten Entwickler keine Zeit oder kein Interesse mehr an ihrem Projekt besitzen, kann die Entwicklung eines Open Source Systems jederzeit eingestellt werden. Die Weiterentwicklung im kommerziellen Rahmen kann vertraglich abgesichert werden (zumindest für einen gewissen Zeitraum)."

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Was ist wenn die Firma pleite geht?


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Ein Unternehmer wird in der Regel immer eine vertraglich zugesicherte Leistung bevorzugen, dass ist der Punkt. Das geht ja auch sehr gut aus dem Faktencheck hervor.

p.s.: 





turbosnake schrieb:


> ... außer Open Source niederzumachen


Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, schließlich nutze ich auch beides, wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte?!??

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



> Ein Unternehmer wird immer eine vertraglich zugesicherte Leistung bevorzugen, dass ist der Punkt. Das geht ja auch sehr gut aus dem Faktencheck hervor.


Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage.


----------



## FrozenLayer (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

MS geht so schnell garantiert nicht pleite. Andererseits gibt es genügend Firmen, die für Open-Source Programme professionellen Support anbieten + daran arbeiten wie auch MS an Office.
Andererseits hatte ich mal nen schönen Artikel über das Argument "viele Leute lesen den Quellcode, da kann kaum was schiefgehen" gelesen, der genau das Gegenteil besagt hat. 
Kaum jemand nimmt sich die Zeit, den Quellcode anzugucken. Da werden meist nur kleinere Schnipsel selbst eingepflegt und darum werden auch nach Jahren noch Bugs und Schwachstellen gefunden, die seit Ewigkeiten existieren. 

Wer dann auch noch Support und Gewährleistung braucht ist auf diese meist kleinen Firmen angewiesen, die wohl weit schneller pleite gehen könnten als MS. Somit ist auch heute noch MS Office das Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage.


Siehe Frozens Antwort. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



DaStash schrieb:


> Siehe Frozens Antwort.
> 
> MfG


 
Du willst also nicht antworten.



> Somit ist auch heute noch MS Office das Mittel der Wahl.


Wenn man auf UI Folter steht, denn ist es das.


----------



## FrozenLayer (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Bei den Ribbons finde ich inzwischen eher, was ich suche, als bei den alten, endlos verschachtelten Kontextmenüs aber das ist wohl Gewöhnungs- und Geschmackssache.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du willst also nicht antworten.


Richtig ich will nicht aber ich kann und bevor du noch weitere Posts verfasst die sich ausschließlich mit der Beantwortung deiner Frage beschäftigen, hier.:


turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist wenn die Firma pleite geht?


Dann tritt ein Insolvenzverfahren in Kraft, beziehungsweise geschieht das schon, sobald eine Insolvenz abzusehen ist.



> Wenn man auf UI Folter steht, denn ist es das.


Redest du nur wieder von deiner persönlichen Ansicht oder ist das so allgemeingültig? 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist wenn die Firma pleite geht?



Jedes Unternehmen kann Pleite gehen. Man muss eher fragen, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass ein Unternehmen Pleite geht. Und hier halte ich es eher für wahrscheinlich, dass ein Open-Office-Anbieter vom Markt verschwindet, als MS.



			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Der STAAT! sollte aber auf OpenSource Projekte setzen aus mehrerlei Gründen:
> 
> 
> Keine Lizenzgebühren
> ...



1. Du vergisst Kosten für Support (vor allem diese können extrem werden), Schulungsmaßnahmen, Arbeitsaufwand für Neu-Erstellung/Formatierung/Konvertierung bestehender Dokumente.
2. Doch, nur eben von einem anderen Unternehmen, als MS. 
3. Das ist hypothetisch. Für den Bürger wird es vor allem dann zählen, wenn er Dokumente einreichen muss, die keine PDF sein sollen. Der Bürger wird sich freuen, wenn er Formate genannt bekommt, von denen er nie etwas gehört hat. Der "Bürger" kann auch ein anderes Unternehmen sein. Das wird gerne mal vergessen.
4. Die ewige Frage: Was ist sicherer? Proprietär oder Open-Source? Der Rest ist eine Frage des Datenschutzes, der auch im Einzelfall mal bei Open-Source schief gehen kann: Ist Ubuntu-Linux Spyware? Richard Stallman meint ja!


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Was ich auch meinte ist das die Position oben, wohl von irgendwelchen Mitarbeiten erdacht wurde die keine 16: Screen nutzen, es ist ziemlich trottelig damit auf kleinere Bildschirmen gefühlt 1/3 an Platz zu verschwenden, anstatt das Menü an die Seite zupacken
Bei den  heutigen Breitbildformaten ist das deutlicher sinnvoller.



> Redest du nur wieder von deiner persönlichen Ansicht oder ist das so allgemeingültig?


Du redest auch nur von deinen Ansichten.



> . Die ewige Frage: Was ist sicherer? Proprietär oder Open-Source? Der Rest ist eine Frage des Datenschutzes, der auch im Einzelfall mal bei Open-Source schief gehen kann: Ist Ubuntu-Linux Spyware? Richard Stallman meint ja!


Der Typ ist extrem und da ging es nur um die Suche, die hat mit diesem Thema nichts zu tun,


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Typ ist extrem und da ging es nur um die Suche, die hat mit diesem Thema nichts zu tun,



Ach, die Open-Office-Derivate nutzen also keine Suchfunktion, die man entsprechend programmieren kann?


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du redest auch nur von deinen Ansichten.


Jep und stelle das dann auch so dar. Das geht wohl so aus deinem Post nicht hervor, siehe Formulierung "Wenn "man"...". Aber egal, ist notiert das es nicht allgemeingültig ist. 

MfG


----------



## Laudian (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ich auch meinte ist das die Position oben, wohl von irgendwelchen Mitarbeiten erdacht wurde die keine 16: Screen nutzen, es ist ziemlich trottelig damit auf kleinere Bildschirmen gefühlt 1/3 an Platz zu verschwenden, anstatt das Menü an die Seite zupacken
> Bei den  heutigen Breitbildformaten ist das deutlicher sinnvoller.



<ironie> 
Aber dafür passen doch jetzt 2 Dokumente nebeneinander auf den Bildschirm, weißt schon, Multitasking...
Ich meine, du hast doch 2 Augen und 2 Hände, da kannst du auch 2 Dokumente gleichzeitig in Angriff nehmen.
</ironie>


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ach, die Open-Office-Derivate nutzen also keine Suchfunktion, die man entsprechend programmieren kann?


 Solange Mark Shuttleworth da nicht hinter steckt weniger und es ging dabei um Amazonlinks.



> jep und stelle das dann auch so dar. Das geht wohl so aus deinem Post nicht hervor.


Alles was ich schreibe ist meine Meinung, das geht von alleine daraus hervor wenn du damit ein Problem hast solltest du aufhören hier irgendwas zuschreiben.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ach, die Open-Office-Derivate nutzen also keine Suchfunktion, die man entsprechend programmieren kann?


Natürlich kann man auch z.B. die Hilfefunktion von OpenOffice so programmieren dass sie die Lösung bei Google oder Amazon zu sucht. Und wo wäre das Problem? Wer sie nicht mag kann ja eine Version ohne diese Suche nutzen/selbst schreiben. Microsofts Office hat so eine Websuche übrigens schon seit zig Versionen.

Dass Stallman das Absetzen einer Suchanfrage ins Internet als Spyware Angriff interpretiert ist eher seiner persönlichen Paranoia geschuldet. Er wehrt sich übrigens auch verbissen gegen Steam auf Linux. Eben gegen alles was nicht zu 1000% seiner Freiheitsdefinition entspricht.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Alles was ich schreibe ist meine Meinung, das geht von alleine daraus hervor wenn du damit ein Problem hast solltest du aufhören hier irgendwas zuschreiben.


Aha, wenn du als schreibst 





> Wenn *man* auf UI Folter steht, denn ist es das.


 dann darf man das obwohl, siehe Allgemeinverwendung "man", nicht allgemein sondern lediglich auf dich bezgen auffassen? Soso, warum schreibst du das denn nicht einfach so?? 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*

Es ist meine Meinung, das man ändert daran gar nichts.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



DaStash schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert Dir, dass das bei Open Source nicht auch so ist?



Natürlich niemand, aber ich KANN! mit sofern ich denn bock habe jedwede Codezeile genau anschauen! Das kann ich bei Closed-Source nicht mal wenn ich mich auf den Kopf stelle.....

Im Prinzip ist die Umstellung auf Linux/OpenSource ja auch nur ein erster Schritt, weil man halt am Ende selbst als Staat nich unendlich Ressourcen hat, die man mal so einfach verballern kann. Denn als Endziel sollte es im Prinzip sein, von staatlicher Stelle eine Linux und open/libreOffice Version an zu bieten, die eben von staatlicher Stelle geprüft wurde. Daneben gibt es ja MEHR als genug NGOs, die sich um genau solche Sachen kümmern. Ich sag mal nur zum Beispiel CCC.

Wenn also eine staatliche Stelle plus x NGOs mir sagen, dass da keine Backdoor drin ist, dann ist das das absolute Maximum was ich erreichen kann. Natürlich KANN da noch irgendwo GANZ raffiniert, gewollt oder ungewollt ne Backdoor drin sein (realistisch betrachtet sogar sehr sehr sicher), aber die muss erst einmal gefunden werden. Gezielt wird da kaum etwas rein kommen können.

Nachdem man den Aufwand erst einmal erledigt hat, muss man sich auch nur noch die Patches anschauen und gut ist, und wer der staatlichen Stelle nicht vertraut kann ja noch immer auf andere Derivate/Distributionen umsteigen. 



> Naja, man kann natürlich den Schülern die Wahl lassen. Soll denn jeder eine anderes Office nutzen?


Wer sagt dass Sie die freie Wahl haben?

Woche 1-6 openOffice Grundlagen 
Woche 7-12 MS Office Transferleistung und verstehen der Konzepte 
Woche 13-18 libreOffice vertiefende Kenntnisse

Damit hast du alle drei Systeme kennengelernt, UND vor allem Schlüsselkometenzen erworben im Umgang mit Software, nämlich hoffentlich das Konzept von Menüs, Shortcuts usw usw verstanden, und WIE man sich in neue Software einarbeitet, DAS ist nämlich etwas, was heutzutage viel viel viel zu wenig gemacht wird, bzw eben gar nicht, weil man ne bescheidene MS-Office Schulung macht.... Und GENAU deswegen haben die Leute auch immer PRobleme, wenn Sie ein Update bekommen, oder eben auch komplett neue Software....

Hat man es mal verstanden, findet man sich aber recht schnell zurecht in jedweder Software, und kann sich zur jeweiligen Lösung entlanghangeln. Das ist nicht immer super duper schnell, aber man kommt mit jedweder Software eigentlich ans Ziel.

Bsp:
Wir hatten in dem Bertieb, in dem ich gearbeitet habe, darüber nachgedacht Ausschreibungssoftware, die zumeist Architekten nutzen anzuschaffen. Ein Tag selbststudium, und ich wusste schon manche Kniffe, die der Architekt, der seid ~5 Jahren mit der Software arbeitet noch nicht kannte  Bin ich halt beim ausprobieren zufällig drüber gestolpert, einfach weil es intuitiv war, dass es da eine Option geben könnte, da die Software vom Aufbau her sich sehr stark an den oldschool standard von MS-Office gehalten hat, welcher sich ja auch in libre/openOffice findet.



> Woher weißt du das nicht einfach MS Office auf Grund seiner Leistung das Produkt der Wahl ist? Beispiel Adobe Produkte. Klar, ich würde auch lieber "nichts" bezahlen und damit arbeiten aber alle freewares die es so gibt kann man, wenn man denn produktiv und commerziell arbeiten imöchte, vergessen. Da ist einfach nichts was annähernd an die Leistung von Adobe Software herankommt.


Weil Schulen die Software schon lange kostenlos bekommen, und anno tobak zumal MS-Office ziemlich gut war im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. DAs ist historisch gewachsen, und hatte vor ~20 Jahren auch durchaus mal seine Berechtigung. Man hat den Absprung und die Zeichen der Zeit aber verpasst...



> Es steht doch jedem frei das zu nutzen was er will. Nur weil ich damals im Musikunterricht klassiche Musik lernen musste, höre ich sie doch deshalb nicht heute.


In der Schule hast du DAS zu lernen, was auf dem Lehrplan steht und fertig.

Schule soll Konzepte und Grundlagen vermitteln, und das tut der aktuelle IT-Unterricht einfach nicht. Das ist ne ARSCH langsame MS-Office Schulung für den größten DAU.... Mehr aber nicht...

Da werden NULL Schlüsselkompetenzen vermittelt...


 Tja, dass ist eben der Vorteil wenn man für software die man entwickelt hat Geld bekommt. Damit kann man dann kostenlosen support anbieten, wie eben jene Schulungen. Das ist mit kostenlosen Produkten icht möglich, es sei denn man macht es uneigennützig. 

[/quote]


Diese "kostenlose" Schulung bezahlen ALLE Steuerzahler... Die ist nämlich nicht kostenlos für Deutschland und seine Bürger, sondern nur für MS, die dafür nur ihre Software bereitstellen, die ansonsten eh mit OpenSource ersetzt würde... Der Einzige der hier nen Vorteil hat ist MS....

MS bietet hier auch NULL Support an....

Ich hab mich schon mal wegen eines großen Fails an MS gewandt wegen Support, weil sich >6 GPUs nicht mit Windows7 betreiben lassen. Weißt du was die antwort war?

"Machen Sie bitte ein kostenpflichtiges Ticket unter Nummer XY auf"
Und du willst nicht wissen, was für ein Schweinegeld MS dafür haben wollte...



> @Fokussierung
> Also, so unterschiedlich ist MS Office zu libre nun auch nicht. Die grundlegenden Funktionalitäten sind gleich bzw. ähnlich und für Sonderfälle gibts die google Suche.
> 
> Warum sollte man dagegen steuern, wenn vielleicht die MS Produkte, die Produkte der Wahl sind, siehe Adobe Beispiel weiter oben?
> ...


 [/Quote]
Weil Schule Grundkenntnisse und vor allem Schlüsselkompetenzen vermitteln soll, und das machst du mit einer Fokusierung auf MS nicht. Zumal MS inzwischen durch ihre drecks Ribbons stark von allen anderen abweicht in der HAndhabung.




DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist eine Annahme und läßt sich wohl kaum mit Gewissheit sagen und auf Grund einer Annahme wird wohl kaum jemande seine Softwareprodukte umstellen.


Was ist denn die Alternative?

USA-Amerikanische Firma MS, die überhaupt nicht patriotisch ist, und auch überhaupt nicht den Zwängen der amerikanischen Justiz inkl NSA, CIA usw unterworfen ist, die eben AUCH die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der USA schützen soll sagt dir, dass das nicht so ist, obwohl bekannt ist, dass Sie, sofern es anders wäre dir gar nicht sagen dürfen, dass dies so ist, weil Sie sonst in den Bau wandern würden?

Ähmmmm......

Ja geile Alternative 

OpenSource bietet den besten SChutz vor solchen Sachen, wobei mehr so eine Software im Fokus steht, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das nichts drin ist, was böse ist. Bei kleinen Projekten, die faktisch nur von 1-2 Firmen/Leuten entwickelt werden, sollte man aber aufpassen, da hast du recht. Hier kann der Staat, oder auch die Wirtschaft gegensteuern, um z.B. EIGENE IT-ler an zu stellen, die das Projekt zum einen unterstützen und in Bahnen lenken, die im Interesse derjenigen sind, aber eben auch für Kontrolle sorgt.

Das TOLLE! ist ja, du kannst mit nur einem Programmierer die Arbeit von sicherlich 5-20 anderen Programmierern kontrollieren, einfach weil du ja dir keine Gedanken/Ideen mehr machen musst, sondern "nur" noch nachvollziehen.


Sagst du... sehe ich anders und ich nutze beides.^^



> Möglich ist Vieles aber wird das auch in der betrieblichen Praxis so angewendet?
> 
> MfG


Ja, und zwar bei jedweder Firma, die als gGmbH z.B. firmiert. 




FrozenLayer schrieb:


> MS geht so schnell garantiert nicht pleite. Andererseits gibt es genügend Firmen, die für Open-Source Programme professionellen Support anbieten + daran arbeiten wie auch MS an Office.
> Andererseits hatte ich mal nen schönen Artikel über das Argument "viele Leute lesen den Quellcode, da kann kaum was schiefgehen" gelesen, der genau das Gegenteil besagt hat.
> Kaum jemand nimmt sich die Zeit, den Quellcode anzugucken. Da werden meist nur kleinere Schnipsel selbst eingepflegt und darum werden auch nach Jahren noch Bugs und Schwachstellen gefunden, die seit Ewigkeiten existieren.
> 
> Wer dann auch noch Support und Gewährleistung braucht ist auf diese meist kleinen Firmen angewiesen, die wohl weit schneller pleite gehen könnten als MS. Somit ist auch heute noch MS Office das Mittel der Wahl.


 Ja, die Kritik ist durchaus berechtigt. Aber das es allein schon solche Kritik gibt, zeigt, dass die Selbstkontrolle eigentlich funktioniert.

"Perfekt"/Erstrebenswärt wäre es natürlich, wenn zumindest der Staat, wenn er umsteigt zumindest eine Handvoll Entwicklet abstellt, die ein Auge auf die Sicherheit haben. Viele Augen sehen halt mehr, und man schützt sich gegenseitig, denn der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund 

Man kann das also auch durchaus International machen. So Sachen kommen halt früher oder später immer raus, und die Reputation des Verursacher ist dann dahin...

Auf jeden Fall VIEL besser als die Alternative ClosedSource...



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Jedes Unternehmen kann Pleite gehen. Man muss eher fragen, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass ein Unternehmen Pleite geht. Und hier halte ich es eher für wahrscheinlich, dass ein Open-Office-Anbieter vom Markt verschwindet, als MS.


Würde ich nicht meine Hand für ins Feuer legen. MS ist kräftig am scheise bauen, und PRISM könnte zu einem Umdenken in der Wirtschaft gegenüber Amerikanischen Konzernen führen. Das ist halt NICHT unsere Freunde, sondern sich selbst und den USA am nächsten...

Bzgl open Office ist ja das tolle, das jedweder sich der SAche annehmen kann, was auch passieren wird, wenn ein Markt da ist, und der wird da sein, wenn der Staat das einsetzt.

Also von daher würde ich mir dahingehend weniger Sorgen machen. Für Ersatz sollte gesorgt sein. Das TOLLE dabei ist ja auch, dass dadurch eine Konkurrenz entsteht, den Service möglichst und billig an zu bieten. Beim MS-Service ist das eher weniger der Fall. Die wissen einfach das es keine Alternative gibt und lassen sich das dann auch bezahlen.



> 1. Du vergisst Kosten für Support (vor allem diese können extrem werden), Schulungsmaßnahmen, Arbeitsaufwand für Neu-Erstellung/Formatierung/Konvertierung bestehender Dokumente.


Den SUpport musst du bei MS auch extra bezahlen... Wie gesagt, das ist kein Argument.

Bzgl. Formulare:
Wie schon gesagt, wenn man geschlossen! umsteigt, ergeben sich unglaublich große Einsparungseffekte, so dass die Kosten auf den einzelnen Teilnehmer dann wieder recht überschaubar sein sollten.

WICHTIG! und da gebe ich dir recht ist natürlich, das man das geschlossen! macht, und nicht jeder sien eigenes Süppchen kocht und der eine hier umsteigt, und der andere dann dort...
Da verpulvert man natürlich wirklich unmengen an Geld... Wäre aber bei MS auch nicht anders, wenn man dort alle einzeln umsstellen ließe, und dann auch noch auf unterschiedliche Versionen....

Das ist also kein Fundamentales Problem,sondern eher ein Oranisatorisches/Politisches Problem, was hier in Südtirokl ja scheinbar ganz gut gelöst wurde. Da ziehen ja alle an einem Strang. Die Kosten sollten sich dadurch für den Einzelnen massiv senken lassen, da eben vieles nur einmalig erledigt werden muss. Z.B. Anpassen von Formularen, erstellen eines Transferskripts usw.



> 2. Doch, nur eben von einem anderen Unternehmen, als MS.


Nö, ich hab doch expliziet die Nennung mehrer Altenativen genannt, um eben NICHT! nur ein Produkt zu behandeln, sondern mehrere Produkte um Schlüsselkompetenzen zu vermitteln, und nicht Anwendungswissen....



> 3. Das ist hypothetisch. Für den Bürger wird es vor allem dann zählen, wenn er Dokumente einreichen muss, die keine PDF sein sollen. Der Bürger wird sich freuen, wenn er Formate genannt bekommt, von denen er nie etwas gehört hat. Der "Bürger" kann auch ein anderes Unternehmen sein. Das wird gerne mal vergessen.


Das war für die Politik noch nie ein Problem, oder hat es bisher jemanden gestört, das er sich ein Windows/MS-Office für teuer GEld zulegen musste um dies zu erledigen???

Ansonsten gibt es noch immer Stift und Papier/Formulare 

Das ist also nur eine Nebelkerze.



> 4. Die ewige Frage: Was ist sicherer? Proprietär oder Open-Source? Der Rest ist eine Frage des Datenschutzes, der auch im Einzelfall mal bei Open-Source schief gehen kann: Ist Ubuntu-Linux Spyware? Richard Stallman meint ja!


 Die Frage ist schon seit Jahrzehnten geklärt unter Kryptographen und Sicherheitsexperten.

Es gibt KEINE! Sicherheit durch Obskurity, also dem Verheimlichen von Details.

Systeme sind nur dann wirklich sicher, wenn Sie alles offen legen, und dennoch keiner darauf kommt, wie man das umgehen kann. Zumindest nicht sofort, ohne eine zündende Idee.

Dadurch findet man nämlich SOFORT die offensichtlichsten SChwachstellen, die sich Hacker usw zu nutze machen. Vor den ganz raffinierten Tricks schützt dich eh nichts. Der Phantasie des Menschen sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Klar, du könntest mathematisch beweisen, dass die Software sicher ist, aber der Aufwand wäre unverhältnismäßig für moderne Software/OS. Das könne niemand! bezahlen, und es würde auch VIEL zu lange dauern bis man überhaupt fertig wäre, sofern man überhaupt solch ein System entwickeln kann, das dennoch flexibel nutzbar ist, was ich durchaus anzweifle.

Die Diskussion ob jetzt Prinzip bedingt Propritäre oder OpenSource sicherer ist, müssen wir wirklich nicht führen. Die Entscheidung ist schon lange ganz klar zugunsten OpenSource gefallen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Südtiroler Behörden wechseln von MS Office auf LibreOffice*



DaStash schrieb:


> Redest du nur wieder von deiner persönlichen Ansicht oder ist das so allgemeingültig?


 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Du redest auch nur von deinen Ansichten.


 
Kloppt euch haut euch die Köpfe ein kratzt euch die Augen aus würgt euch gegenseitig macht was ihr wollt

Nur tut euch ja nicht weh, sonst gibt es Dresche von ganz oben, verstanden?!? Ja? 

Gut, dann kann die Handfeste Diskussion mit schlagkräftigen Argumenten ja weitergehen. Aber bitte Bodenständiger als Schlangen gegen Schnauzer


----------



## crusherd (26. Juni 2013)

In der Schule habe ich mit Word und PowerPoint 2003 gearbeitet. Da musste ich ständig nach den gewünschten Funktionen suchen und es war einfach ein Graus.
Seitdem ich Office 2007 (Home & Student) nutze, finde ich alles auf Anhieb, die Anzeige der Tastaturkürzel ist sehr gut und die Ribbons sind gut strukturiert.  

Gruß
crusherd


----------

